# Caps!



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Since my other fread won't open.

It's obvious they're (Florida) trying to hurt Ovechkin because they know he's the beast!

It's 1-0, CAPITALS LEAD!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Good Job Andy, start another one,  Im going to have to get off till the end of the 2nd period, my CAPS need my full attention.

 GO CAPS


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Good Job Andy, start another one, Im going to have to get off till the end of the 2nd period, my CAPS need my full attention.
> 
> GO CAPS


Quit giving your attention. 

Tied up at 1.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Federov - SCORE!!! 

2-1 CAPS LEAD!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Quit giving your attention.
> 
> Tied up at 1.



Im Back


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Second period over, 2-1 Capitals.

20 minutes remain.  Caps get in the playoffs with a win, or a tie in regulation.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Im supersitious(sp),  got off computer and went to the recliner, was sitting there thinking that the Caps are playing very sloppy and Im wishing Semin would shoot more then passing all the time in this period, so I get back in the computer chair and signon and da*m score by Caps on a great pass from Semin and now they are on fire again.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Im staying in the computer chair with computer on for third period.

 GO CAPS


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ANDY Where are you?

 I just love Semin.    He finally shoots instead of passing.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> ANDY Where are you?
> 
> I just love Semin.  He finally shoots instead of passing.


I'm not the Capitals curse. I'm watching on the HDTV.

3-1 CAPS!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

And now the Caps are gonna go jailbreak on them!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ovie needs some goals or assist tonight I dont want Malkin from Pitt. to over take him in total scoring for the season.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ovie needs some goals or assist tonight I dont want Malkin from Pitt. to over take him in total scoring for the season.


That's a long shot.  Ovechkin's got MVP secured methinks.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Stupid play Erskine


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nice kill by Caps.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Nice kill by Caps.


Are You Ready?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Are You Ready?



 Just over 5 to go,


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp  #8


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Maybe Fla will pull goalie and Ovie gets the empty net.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp #8


MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! 

Alex Ovechkin IS the beast!

1 minute to go!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP!
> 
> Alex Ovechkin IS the beast!
> 
> 1 minute to go!



 Ive got tears in my eyes.  GO CAPS

 See Ovie firing up the fans?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

THEY'RE IN!!!!  THE CAPITALS ARE IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!  THEY'RE IN THE PLAYOFFS!!! SOUTHEAST DIVISION CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Boudreau   For President and Coach of the Year
 Ovie           MVP
 Backstrom Rookie of the Year

 OH I like that female on the ice with Clark.      Lisa


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Boudreau For President and Coach of the Year
> Ovie MVP
> Backstrom Rookie of the Year
> 
> OH I like that female on the ice with Clark. Lisa


 

Lisa Hillary is


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Lisa Hillary is



 You got that right.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

It's official: Ovechkin is MVP!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

We've made this thread our own chatroom tonight.

 Im kicking myself about 2 months ago I was looking into getting tickets for this game but put it off too long and couldnt get 8 tickets together or what I wanted for a price, without getting second mortage on the house.


----------



## cattitude

YEEEEEE HAA!!!!!!!!


Son and g/f are at the game!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hope the first playoff game isn't Wednesday night, Ive got a date with Carrie Underwood    in Baltimore that night.


----------



## cattitude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hope the first playoff game isn't Wednesday night, Ive got a date with Carrie Underwood    in Baltimore that night.



No contest.  Caps!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Welcome aboard Cattitude, its been just me and Andy for the whole game.
 What a season they have had this year.


----------



## cattitude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Welcome aboard Cattitude, its been just me and Andy for the whole game.
> What a season they have had this year.



  We went to Greene Turtle to watch the game.  I wanted to be out with fans!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Great interview on Comcast with Boudreau just finished.


----------



## cattitude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Great interview on Comcast with Boudreau just finished.



Saw it...he's such a likeable guy.

Son is on Cloud 9...he had his pic taken with Ted Leonsis tonight.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

cattitude said:


> We went to Greene Turtle to watch the game.  I wanted to be out with fans!



 Was there a good crowd there rooting for the Caps?

 Seems hockey has always been the neglected sport around Washington.

 I wore one of my Cap shirts today to my grandson and grandaughters soccer games, and had people at both games come over to me and ended up talking hockey during both of their games while Im trying to watch them play their games.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Was there a good crowd there rooting for the Caps?
> 
> Seems hockey has always been the neglected sport around Washington.
> 
> I wore one of my Cap shirts today to my grandson and grandaughters soccer games, and had people at both games come over to me and ended up talking hockey during both of their games while Im trying to watch them play their games.


Tuesday night, who's going?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Tuesday night, who's going?



 If thats true, I better call Carrie back and tell her our date is still on.

 Ive got to work that night, but I do have a TV in the room with me, unfortunetly no HD. and maybe 19" instead of 52"


----------



## cattitude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Was there a good crowd there rooting for the Caps?
> 
> Seems hockey has always been the neglected sport around Washington.



The place was packed, but it always is.  I don't think they were into the game until toward the end.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Tuesday night, who's going?



It's interesting how you discovered Caps hockey with 2 games left in the season.  


:bandwagon:


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


>


 
I'll have you know I've been watching Caps hockey for years.  I just didn't realize there was any NHL fanbase around here.

In fact, I've posted other treads about the Caps.

So,  

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'll have you know I've been watching Caps hockey for years.  I just didn't realize there was any NHL fanbase around here.
> 
> In fact, I've posted other treads about the Caps.
> 
> So,
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy



So...you just waited until you knew they had a solid chance of making the playoffs to express your fandom on the forums.


:bandwagon:


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> So...*you just waited until you knew they had a solid chance of making the playoffs* to express your fandom on the forums.
> 
> 
> :bandwagon:


Wasn't this fread I posted back in December? 

I'm used to my teams losing (Jaguars, Redskins, Capitals)


----------



## toppick08

Kerad said:


> So...you just waited until you knew they had a solid chance of making the playoffs to express your fandom on the forums.
> 
> 
> :bandwagon:



HOW 'BOUT THEM FLYERS.....


----------



## LordStanley

I still cant believe toppick is a flyers fan.  

Go flyers!


----------



## toppick08

LordStanley said:


> I still cant believe toppick is a flyers fan.
> 
> Go flyers!







:broadstreetbullys:


----------



## LordStanley

toppick08 said:


> :broadstreetbullys:



Ive been thinking of naming my boat that


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Wasn't this fread I posted back in December?
> 
> ...



If by "December" you mean yesterday....yes.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> If by "December" you mean yesterday....yes.


I know you find it so hard to believe I'm a hockey fan ... but I did go to the Everblades games all the time.

If I'm feeling better (and I should be), I'll be in attentendance Tuesday.


----------



## LordStanley

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I know you find it so hard to believe I'm a hockey fan ... but I did go to the Everblades games all the time.
> 
> If I'm feeling better (and I should be), I'll be in attentendance Tuesday.



who the hell are the everblades?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LordStanley said:


> who the hell are the everblades?


ECHL team that plays in Estero, FL.


----------



## LordStanley

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> ECHL team that plays in Estero, FL.



ahhh...


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I know you find it so hard to believe I'm a hockey fan ... but I did go to the Everblades games all the time.
> 
> If I'm feeling better (and I should be), I'll be in attentendance Tuesday.



Where are you going to be on Tuesday?  The Caps don't play until Friday.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Where are you going to be on Tuesday? The Caps don't play until Friday.


NBC-NHL and Capitals.com said the other night that they played on Tuesday.

And I've gotta work Friday night. 

Ugh. I guess it's time to try out the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> HOW 'BOUT THEM FLYERS.....


WOW! Good job toppick, you managed to stop Kerad's trash talking.  

 

What was the final score, oh wait, that was a shutout!

Aaw, poor Penguins.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> WOW! Good job toppick, you managed to stop Kerad's trash talking.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the final score, oh wait, that was a shutout!
> 
> Aaw, poor Penguins.





Yes...the poor #2 seed Penguins.  Terrible.


----------



## Kittykat33

They just said that Friday and Sunday's games are SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Yes...the poor #2 seed Penguins. Terrible.


I just want to see another Ovechkin/Malkin matchup.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kittykat33 said:


> They just said that Friday and Sunday's games are SOLD OUT!!!


And every single NASCAR Sprint Cup Series race at Richmond is sold out.  Ain't ever stopped me from getting tickets at face value.


----------



## Kittykat33

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> And every single NASCAR Sprint Cup Series race at Richmond is sold out.  Ain't ever stopped me from getting tickets at face value.



If you look on craigslist people were saleing tickets for way over priced!! I HATE people like that!!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kittykat33 said:


> If you look on craigslist people were saleing tickets for way over priced!! I HATE people like that!!


I ain't ever had a problem getting tickets for a sold out event.


----------



## Kittykat33

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I ain't ever had a problem getting tickets for a sold out event.



Neither have I. I just like looking at the prices that people sale/buy tickets for. Some people are just stupid!


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> Yes...the poor #2 seed Penguins.  Terrible.



Its going to be funny when the #2 seed looses to the #7th seed.  Ottawa smacked them around all season.  Fluery will fall apart.  Just like he did last year!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kittykat33 said:


> They just said that Friday and Sunday's games are SOLD OUT!!!


 Yep I tried at lunch to score some tickets but they are sold out.  All the Flyers Fans and the scalpers bought them all up.  How bout a Woot for the FLYERS!!


----------



## LordStanley

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yep I tried at lunch to score some tickets but they are sold out.  All the Flyers Fans and the scalpers bought them all up.  How bout a Woot for the FLYERS!!



WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> Its going to be funny when the #2 seed looses to the #7th seed.  Ottawa smacked them around all season.  Fluery will fall apart.  Just like he did last year!





You're funny...certainly have a flair for overstatement.  Obviously you didn't watch the series between Ottawa and the Penguins last playoffs...Fleury was certainly not the issue...he played just fine.  As he will this postseason.

Of course, why any Flyers fan wants to mention last year's playoffs is a mystery to me.  How did Philly fare?  Oh....right.   


Anyways, this thread is about the Caps, who should be your primary concern.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Anyways, this thread is about the Caps, who should be your primary concern.


Because the Flyers are goin' down down baby, in downtown! The Flyers can't handle the beast.  The Flyers ain't gonna realize they have a goalie when Ovechkin be in their stuff scoring goals.

CAPS ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> You're funny...certainly have a flair for overstatement.  Obviously you didn't watch the series between Ottawa and the Penguins last playoffs...Fleury was certainly not the issue...he played just fine.  As he will this postseason.
> 
> Of course, why any Flyers fan wants to mention last year's playoffs is a mystery to me.  How did Philly fare?  Oh....right.
> 
> 
> Anyways, this thread is about the Caps, who should be your primary concern.



How did Philly Fare???  Well they went from last place in the league last season, to making the playoffs  the next.  38 point improvement...  Of course you should know all about that, being in the bottom of the league for years!!!!

Obviously you dont know how much hockey I watch!  If Fleury wasnt the issue.  Then what led to the 4-1 series stomp of the Pens.  The pens finished with the same amount of points, with nearly the same team.  And still had a first round bow out...  

All the pressure is on the Pens since the Sens are the underdogs.  Just sit back and watch them implode.

Oh and Im glad we got the Caps.  I couldnt think of a better matchup than that.  Expecially since Im surrounded by Caps fans.  i'll be drinkin beers, talkin trash and chillin with my Cap fan friends at my house for the whole series.  

Hell if the caps make it past the first round.  They will go all the way!!!  My Prediction.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LordStanley said:


> How did Philly Fare??? Well they went from last place in the league last season, to making the playoffs the next. 38 point improvement... Of course you should know all about that, being in the bottom of the league for years!!!!
> 
> Obviously you dont know how much hockey I watch! If Fleury wasnt the issue. Then what led to the 4-1 series stomp of the Pens. The pens finished with the same amount of points, with nearly the same team. And still had a first round bow out...
> 
> All the pressure is on the Pens since the Sens are the underdogs. Just sit back and watch them implode.
> 
> Oh and Im glad we got the Caps. I couldnt think of a better matchup than that. Expecially since Im surrounded by Caps fans. i'll be drinkin beers, talkin trash and chillin with my Cap fan friends at my house for the whole series.
> 
> Hell if the caps make it past the first round. They will go all the way!!! My Prediction.


----------



## toppick08

LordStanley said:


> How did Philly Fare???  Well they went from last place in the league last season, to making the playoffs  the next.  38 point improvement...  Of course you should know all about that, being in the bottom of the league for years!!!!
> 
> Obviously you dont know how much hockey I watch!  If Fleury wasnt the issue.  Then what led to the 4-1 series stomp of the Pens.  The pens finished with the same amount of points, with nearly the same team.  And still had a first round bow out...
> 
> All the pressure is on the Pens since the Sens are the underdogs.  Just sit back and watch them implode.
> 
> Oh and Im glad we got the Caps.  I couldnt think of a better matchup than that.  Expecially since Im surrounded by Caps fans.  i'll be drinkin beers, talkin trash and chillin with my Cap fan friends at my house for the whole series.
> 
> Hell if the caps make it past the first round.  They will go all the way!!!  My Prediction.



If it comes down to the Flyers and Caps, there will be more Flyer fans at the game, because seats are available, and Washington ain't no hockey town.


----------



## LordStanley

toppick08 said:


> If it comes down to the Flyers and Caps, there will be more Flyer fans at the game, because seats are available, and Washington ain't no hockey town.



Thats fine.  but I'll still have the best seat in the house.  My house... sitting in front of my nice HDTV...  I'll be just as happy hooting and hollering at my place, as i would at the rink.  That way, if they flyers loose, I can kick all those biatch ass Caps fans out of my house


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LordStanley said:


> Thats fine. but I'll still have the best seat in the house. My house... sitting in front of my nice HDTV... I'll be just as happy hooting and hollering at my place, as i would at the rink. That way, if they flyers loose, I can kick all those biatch ass Caps fans out of my house


I've got racing to attend anyway, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> How did Philly Fare???  Well they went from last place in the league last season, to making the playoffs  the next.  38 point improvement...  Of course you should know all about that, being in the bottom of the league for years!!!!
> 
> Obviously you dont know how much hockey I watch!  If Fleury wasnt the issue.  Then what led to the 4-1 series stomp of the Pens.  The pens finished with the same amount of points, with nearly the same team.  And still had a first round bow out...
> 
> All the pressure is on the Pens since the Sens are the underdogs.  Just sit back and watch them implode.
> 
> Oh and Im glad we got the Caps.  I couldnt think of a better matchup than that.  Expecially since Im surrounded by Caps fans.  i'll be drinkin beers, talkin trash and chillin with my Cap fan friends at my house for the whole series.
> 
> Hell if the caps make it past the first round.  They will go all the way!!!  My Prediction.



So you watch alot of hockey?  Good. 

So now it comes down to if you comprehend what you're seeing.  If you watched the Pens-Sens series last year, and came to the conclusion that Fleury's play is why they lost...then you do not.  Who knows what this year's series will bring?  Going into it, I feel just fine.



As for this year, the Caps-Flyers series looks to be a good one.  I'm hoping they beat the crap out of each other with Washington winning game 7.


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> Thats fine.  but I'll still have the best seat in the house.  My house... sitting in front of my nice HDTV...  I'll be just as happy hooting and hollering at my place, as i would at the rink.  *That way, if they flyers loose, I can kick all those biatch ass Caps fans out of my house *



Some host you are.


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> Some host you are.



Would you expect anything less from a philly fan?


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> Would you expect anything less from a philly fan?



Good point.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Is Cindy Crosby even going to play against the Sens or is he still getting his nails done? My opinion I don't see the Sens beating the Pens.  Ottawa has alot of injuries and their goaltending is shaky at best.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Is Cindy Crosby even going to play against the Sens or is he still getting his nails done? My opinion I don't see the Sens beating the Pens.  Ottawa has alot of injuries and their goaltending is shaky at best.



Cindy Crosby?  The Penguins don't have a Cindy Crosby on the roster.  Sidney Crosby  is healthy (relatively speaking) and will be in the lineup tomorrow.

Maybe Cindy Crosby plays in a different league...same one as Danielle Briere. 



I'm not one to take any playoff matchup lightly, but I feel optimistic about this matchup against the Senators.  They've been playing like crap since January, even before the recent injuries.  However, they have tons of playoff experience...so you can't overlook 'em.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Cindy Crosby?  The Penguins don't have a Cindy Crosby on the roster.  Sidney Crosby  is healthy (relatively speaking) and will be in the lineup tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe Cindy Crosby plays in a different league...same one as Danielle Briere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to take any playoff matchup lightly, but I feel optimistic about this matchup against the Senators.  They've been playing like crap since January, even before the recent injuries.  However, they have tons of playoff experience...so you can't overlook 'em.


 Honestly, I don't think the Pens wanted anything to do with Philly in the first round and that's why Cindy didn't play Sunday.  0-8 on the powerplay and you only generate 20 shots come on you could have had home ice throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Honestly, I don't think the Pens wanted anything to do with Philly in the first round and that's why Cindy didn't play Sunday.  0-8 on the powerplay and you only generate 20 shots come on you could have had home ice throughout the playoffs.



Sid missed a ton of games this year due to that high ankle sprain...an injury that won't completely heal until the end of the season.  While home ice throughout would have been nice, it isn't all that great if he reinjures the ankle in an otherwise meaningless regular season game that neither team seemed overly interested in playing.

I don't think a Pens-Flyers matchup benefits either team in round one.  The winner would most likely be beat to hell going into the second.  With that in mind, it'll be interesting to see how the Devils-Rangers series plays out.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Sid missed a ton of games this year due to that high ankle sprain...an injury that won't completely heal until the end of the season.  While home ice throughout would have been nice, it isn't all that great if he reinjures the ankle in an otherwise meaningless regular season game that neither team seemed overly interested in playing.
> 
> I don't think a Pens-Flyers matchup benefits either team in round one.  The winner would most likely be beat to hell going into the second.  With that in mind, it'll be interesting to see how the Devils-Rangers series plays out.


There is no doubt in my mind that we play in the toughest division in hockey.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that we play in the toughest division in hockey.



Something we can completely agree on.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Something we can completely agree on.


 And they say hockey is a dead sport.  I can't wait until they drop the puck to start the playoffs.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> And they say hockey is a dead sport.  I can't wait until they drop the puck to start the playoffs.



The only people who say that are those that don't know crap about hockey.  And ESPN...who is still carrying a grudge about the NHL/Vs. deal.  Then again, ESPN has too many commitments as it is, so screw 'em.

27 hours, 24 minutes and counting down.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> The only people who say that are those that don't know crap about hockey. *And ESPN...who is still carrying a grudge about the NHL/Vs. deal*. Then again, ESPN has too many commitments as it is, so screw 'em.
> 
> 27 hours, 24 minutes and counting down.


Yeah, because they've done such a good job with NASCAR. 

I wish we could get the NASCAR races on Versus, and get more races on TNT.

ESPN doesn't plan for overtime in anything.  Missing half of that damn Memphis race pissed me off royally.  Missing all those IRL races pissed me off even more.  Add hockey to that?  There's no way ESPN could handle it.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Peter Forsberg said:


> Honestly, I don't think the Pens wanted anything to do with Philly in the first round and that's why Cindy didn't play Sunday.  0-8 on the powerplay and you only generate 20 shots come on you could have had home ice throughout the playoffs.





 I sure would like to see a Pitt/Wash second round, I get tired of all this hype about Crosby, Crosby this and Crosby that.
 He is just like all the other past scorers, Mario, Jagr and now Sidney, none of them a all around player like Ovechkin, ever see any of them nail a guy into the boards like Ovie does every game.  Its amazing the hits he takes and dishes out that he has only missed one game in 3 years.
 The key to the Caps is for Ovie and Huet to continue like they have the past month, and to get Shultz and Morrison back for the playoffs.

 GO CAPS


----------



## Kerad

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> He is just like all the other past scorers, Mario, Jagr and now Sidney, none of them a all around player like Ovechkin,






It sure is nice to get the most ridiculous thing I'm going to read all day out of the way first thing in the morning.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> It sure is nice to get the most ridiculous thing I'm going to read all day out of the way first thing in the morning.


Ok so it's true the Pens were scared and didn't want anything to do with the Flyers in the 1st round.  Not smart now the Sens are fired up.  Cindy keep your head up.


----------



## LordStanley

Peter Forsberg said:


> Ok so it's true the Pens were scared and didn't want anything to do with the Flyers in the 1st round.  Not smart now the Sens are fired up.  Cindy keep your head up.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


>


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Ok so it's true the Pens were scared and didn't want anything to do with the Flyers in the 1st round.  Not smart now the Sens are fired up.  Cindy keep your head up.





I am amused by Flyers fans' obsession over Sidney Crosby.  The Caps fans try to keep up, but they fall short compared to you guys.  


If the Senators can't get fired up about the playoffs without Bryan Murray inventing some crap to motivate them, they're in big trouble.

I can just picture it.



> "Okay guytthh!  The Penguintthh tthhat Tthhidney Crotthhby in their latthht regular tthheatthhon game againtthht the Flyertthh.  That meantthh they wanted to play utthh in the firtthhd round!  That'tthh tthherioutthhly ditthhretthhpectful!!!
> 
> Let'th get fired up and tthhow them what Tthhenatortthh hockey itthh all about!!!  I mean the Tthhenatortthh hockey we played at the tthhart of the tthheatthhon....not the tthhucky hockey we've been playing tthhintthh January.
> 
> *Let'th Go Tthhens!!!   Kick tthhom Penguintthh ATTTHHH!!!!!*









Oh, by the way...you guys do know the Flyers are playing the Caps...right?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> I am amused by Flyers fans' obsession over Sidney Crosby.  The Caps fans try to keep up, but they fall short compared to you guys.
> 
> 
> If the Senators can't get fired up about the playoffs without Bryan Murray inventing some crap to motivate them, they're in big trouble.
> 
> I can just picture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way...you guys do know the Flyers are playing the Caps...right?


  Yeah we now our competition is the MVP of the NHL. We will stand up to the challenge and not lose a game on purpose to beatup on some chump team in the first round. Say what you want but the Pens didn't want to play the Flyers.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yeah we now our competition is the MVP of the NHL. We will stand up to the challenge and not lose a game on purpose to beatup on some chump team in the first round. Say what you want but the Pens didn't want to play the Flyers.



Yeah...the Pens are afraid of the Flyers.   

Quit your crying.  Oh, wait....that's what Flyer fans do.   

Let the Senators worry about Pittsburgh. Ovechkin and the Caps could very well give you plenty to cry about without your Pittsburgh obsession adding to your misery.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yeah we now our competition is the MVP of the NHL. We will stand up to the challenge and not lose a game on purpose to *beatup on some chump team in the first round*. Say what you want but the Pens didn't want to play the Flyers.


 

You Flyers fans are funny.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Yeah...the Pens are afraid of the Flyers.
> 
> Quit your crying.  Oh, wait....that's what Flyer fans do.
> 
> Let the Senators worry about Pittsburgh. Ovechkin and the Caps could very well give you plenty to cry about without your Pittsburgh obsession adding to your misery.


 I admit our series is going to be tough and i'm happy we are in the playoffs considering our record last season.   Cindy is the biggest baby in the NHL.. He get's touched and cries for a penalty.  Obvoiously the Pens were worried about Philly and thats why they didn't play Sunday. LOL


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> I admit our series is going to be tough and i'm happy we are in the playoffs considering our record last season. Cindy is the biggest baby in the NHL.. He get's touched and cries for a penalty. Obvoiously the Pens were worried about Philly and thats why they didn't play Sunday. LOL


Y'all need to stop talking chit because your Flyers ain't gonna make it far enough to play the Penguins in the first place.

Flyers - eliminated in round 1.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> You Flyers fans are funny.


 It's called passion.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> It's called passion.


Are you still going to be talking trash after you lose to the Caps?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Y'all need to stop talking chit because your Flyers ain't gonna make it far enough to play the Penguins in the first place.
> 
> Flyers - eliminated in round 1.


  Did I say we would win the cup? I said it is going to be a tough series with the CAPS.  I will be at Sundays game surrounded by CAPS fans also my friends supporting my team. We might lose and if we lose, I will hear it all the way home but I can say I was at the game supporting my team.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Are you still going to be talking trash after you lose to the Caps?


 He nascar boy learn to read. I said it's going to be a tough series. I never once said we would win or lose.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Did I say we would win the cup? I said it is going to be a tough series with the CAPS. I will be at Sundays game surrounded by CAPS fans also my friends supporting my team. We might lose and if we lose, I will hear it all the way home but I can say I was at the game supporting my team.


See, you already know you're going to lose.

Ovechkin's THE beast. He's the greatest - they're ain't nothing the Flyers can do about that.

I would just love to see a Derian Hatcher/Donald Brashear fight.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> He nascar boy learn to read. I said it's going to be a tough series. I never once said we who we would win or lose.


Wow, a little hostile much?

I'm talking trash - because it's fun to talk trash. 

And, yes, *if* the Caps lose, I'll still be talking trash.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> See, you already know you're going to lose.
> 
> Ovechkin's THE beast. He's the greatest - they're ain't nothing the Flyers can do about that.
> 
> I would just love to see a Derian Hatcher/Donald Brashear fight.


See you know nothing about my team. It would be Cote fighting Donald Brashear. Hatcher hasn't fought in a long time.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> ...
> I never once said we who we would win or lose.



So....what's your prediction for the Capitals-Flyers series?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> So....what's your prediction for the Capitals-Flyers series?


 It's going to be a war. Philly in 6


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> It's going to be a war. Philly in 6



I expect it to be a very entertaining series.  

The Flyers will have to try to stay disciplined and keep out of the penalty box.  And while I don't think any team can "shut down" Ovechkin, if they can keep the damage limited to his line, the Flyers have a solid shot of wearing down the Caps and scoring just enough.

Washington sure got alot tougher to play since acquiring Huet.  Ollie the Goalie just hasn't been getting it done the last couple of years.

I'm leaning towards the Caps in 7, but I wouldn't be surprised to see the Flyers take it.


----------



## Kittykat33

Is anyone going to "Rock the Hawk" tomorrow??


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GO CAPS up 1 zip, our goon scored.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> GO CAPS up 1 zip, our goon scored.


 

The bouncer scored on them.  Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Our Goon line scores again.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Help me here Andy its not looking good this period so far 4-2.


----------



## unixpirate

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Help me here Andy its not looking good this period so far 4-2.



Yeah ouch!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Help me here Andy its not looking good this period so far 4-2.


I stopped watching.  It's obvious my watching them is a curse tonight.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I stopped watching.  It's obvious my watching them is a curse tonight.



Because that's what fans do.  They stop watching the game as soon as there's adversity.


Poser.


Even for a bandwagon "fan"...you're as weak as it gets.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kerad said:


> Because that's what fans do.  They stop watching the game as soon as there's adversity.
> 
> 
> Poser.
> 
> 
> Even for a bandwagon "fan"...you're as weak as it gets.



 Andy you sure have been called alot of things today on these boards.

 Oh dont start watching again the Caps just scored.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Gang Green score again   Stay away Andy.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Because that's what fans do. They stop watching the game as soon as there's adversity.
> 
> 
> Poser.
> 
> 
> Even for a bandwagon "fan"...you're as weak as it gets.


Blah blah blah.

OHG just hit it - every time I started watching, the Flyers scored.

So, I'm not watching, supporting my team.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OVIE SCORES   5-4 Caps


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*

...I'm getting on the bandwagon! That was a SICK goal!!!!!

Holy hell!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ovetchin...*

...jeez, did you see that hit???


----------



## DoWhat

Great game.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

CAPS WIN

Da@m Philly Goons tried to start something at the end.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Andy you can watch now your girl is interviewing.


----------



## DoWhat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Andy you can watch now your girl is interviewing.



Lisa HOT!!!


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> OHG just hit it - every time I started watching, the Flyers scored.
> 
> So, I'm not watching, supporting my team.



What do you mean "every time I started watching" ?!?!?!

You weren't watching the whole game???

"Your team"


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> What do you mean "every time I started watching" ?!?!?!
> 
> You weren't watching the whole game???
> 
> "Your team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poser.
> 
> Don't start watching now, 'tard.


Getting ready for tomorrow.  Big weekend ahead for me.


----------



## cattitude

Yeeeeeee-haaaaaa!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

cattitude said:


> Yeeeeeee-haaaaaa!!!!




Good comeback.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Good comeback.


 Xmas in April.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Caps are playing like shiat today.

They seem to be letting the Flyers get away with a lot of cheap shots though.  Caps need to go out and go jailbreak on them.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Typical Verizon Center officiating - sucky.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Caps are playing like shiat today.
> 
> They seem to be letting the Flyers get away with a lot of cheap shots though.  Caps need to go out and go jailbreak on them.



Caps are learning what playoff hockey is all about.


Biron played out of his mind.


----------



## Peter Forsberg




----------



## BuddyLee

That was incredible defense today.

This is a frustrating sport.  I was screaming, "Just get it in the net, how hard is that?"


----------



## LordStanley

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Caps are playing like shiat today.
> 
> They seem to be letting the Flyers get away with a lot of cheap shots though.  Caps need to go out and go jailbreak on them.





AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Typical Verizon Center officiating - sucky.



Are you kidding me??? did you even watch the game? The flyers spent more time in the penalty box then the Caps.  

The caps last 2 penaltys were from pure despiration of trying to win the game.

You cant blame the refs since the caps went 0-6 on the powerplay.  

The only one on the caps that showed up to play was Huet!!!  the rest of the team just plain sucked


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> Are you kidding me??? did you even watch the game? The flyers spent more time in the penalty box then the Caps.
> 
> The caps last 2 penaltys were from pure despiration of trying to win the game.
> 
> You cant blame the refs since the caps went 0-6 on the powerplay.
> 
> The only one on the caps that showed up to play was Huet!!!  the rest of the team just plain sucked


 Caps fans have no clue. Just like the idiot that sat behind us at the game on Sunday. He knew all of the Caps players first names. HAHA


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Typical Verizon Center officiating - sucky.



How can you say that, Caps got alot more power plays then Flyers, and were unable to convert, they need to start shooting and less passing waiting for the perfect shot.  Although 2 different shots one by Semin and the other by Ovie were rockets that really hammered the goalie.

 Caps didnot look good yesterday, they need for Semins line and Brooks L. to step up, Flyers are taking Ovie and now after Friday nights game Green out of there normal play so the others need to step up.


----------



## Sweet 16

Even with the Ovie/Backstrom line on with Flyers 3rd and 4th lines we still couldn't score.  They just couldn't seem to get it together and didn't play as a unit as they have been for the past 8 games.  Even Brashear was so ineffective I wondered if he was even playing.  I hope the Caps can regroup quickly or it's going to be a short series.

LET'S GO CAPS!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Sweet 16 said:


> Even with the Ovie/Backstrom line on with Flyers 3rd and 4th lines we still couldn't score.  They just couldn't seem to get it together and didn't play as a unit as they have been for the past 8 games.  Even Brashear was so ineffective I wondered if he was even playing.  I hope the Caps can regroup quickly or it's going to be a short series.
> 
> LET'S GO CAPS!



I think everyone and their brother is in agreence that the caps just didn't get it done on sunday.  They were entirely outplayed.  

Lucky me, I got tickets to saturday's game  (I didn't plan on going to any postseason games...but I couldn't pass this up   There was a pre-sale and I got good club-level seats for just $10 more per seat than regular..I guess that was because it was a presale :shrug

Hopefully they get it done on the road and they're going into game 5 for a series win :crossedfingers:


----------



## LordStanley

Sweet 16 said:


> Even with the Ovie/Backstrom line on with Flyers 3rd and 4th lines we still couldn't score.  They just couldn't seem to get it together and didn't play as a unit as they have been for the past 8 games.  Even Brashear was so ineffective I wondered if he was even playing.  I hope the Caps can regroup quickly or it's going to be a short series.
> 
> LET'S GO CAPS!



maybe they peaked too soon.  they had to hustle just to get into the playoffs. Now they look tired!!!  going 10-12 to get into the playoffs will take a toll on any team


----------



## Peter Forsberg

At least the caps fans got Red Pom Poms at Sundays game.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Well they won what 8 games in a row and Huet had about  the same number of wins in a row, they were due for a loss, you certainly would not expect them to win out to the finals of the Stanley Cup, now that the streak is over, maybe some pressure is off, and they can start another win streak although I expect them to split in the 2 games in Philly.   I dont think the Caps have lost more then 2 games in a row since Bruce Boudreau took over.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Well they won what 8 games in a row and Huet had about  the same number of wins in a row, they were due for a loss, you certainly would not expect them to win out to the finals of the Stanley Cup, now that the streak is over, maybe some pressure is off, and they can start another win streak although I expect them to split in the 2 games in Philly.   I dont think the Caps have lost more then 2 games in a row since Bruce Boudreau took over.



Did you by any chance see the interview with Boudreau?  I liked the way he put the idea that he (nor I) is not someone to say that a team is "due" for a loss, but you can also only expect to win so many in a row before it catches up to you.  Nobody really expected them to win this series out-right, not even the coaches or team.  I think that this was a fair time to lose a game, making it an even series, and now we just have to get-r-done on the road   (I REALLY don't want this series to go 7 games though, that would really hurt our chances of going all the way)


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

pcjohnnyb said:


> Did you by any chance see the interview with Boudreau?  I liked the way he put the idea that he (nor I) is not someone to say that a team is "due" for a loss, but you can also only expect to win so many in a row before it catches up to you.  Nobody really expected them to win this series out-right, not even the coaches or team.  I think that this was a fair time to lose a game, making it an even series, and now we just have to get-r-done on the road   (I REALLY don't want this series to go 7 games though, that would really hurt our chances of going all the way)



 dont want a 7 game series, cause it looks like the Penguins are going to sweep Ottawa, and they will be well rested should we continue on with our quest for the Lord Stanley's Cup..


----------



## LordStanley

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> dont want a 7 game series, cause it looks like the Penguins are going to sweep Ottawa, and they will be well rested should we continue on with our quest for the Lord Stanley's Cup..



Everyone wants my cup !!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LordStanley said:


> Everyone wants my cup !!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Well they won what 8 games in a row and Huet had about  the same number of wins in a row, they were due for a loss, you certainly would not expect them to win out to the finals of the Stanley Cup, now that the streak is over, maybe some pressure is off, and they can start another win streak although I expect them to split in the 2 games in Philly.   I dont think the Caps have lost more then 2 games in a row since Bruce Boudreau took over.


 Most of those wins were againts teams in the Southeast division so that's not saying much.


----------



## Larry Gude

*If...*



Peter Forsberg said:


> Most of those wins were againts teams in the Southeast division so that's not saying much.



...I were a suspicious type, I'd be starting to think you really don' think much of MY Caps...


----------



## toppick08

Larry Gude said:


> ...I were a suspicious type, I'd be starting to think you really don' think much of MY *Craps*...



:fixed:


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> ...I were a suspicious type, I'd be starting to think you really don' think much of MY Caps...


The Caps have come along way and have improved their team alot but I'm a diehard Philly fan so when they play us I can't cheer for them.  I think Ovechkin is a great player and deserves to be MVP this season. If they end up beating us I will then cheer for them.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Peter Forsberg said:


> Most of those wins were againts teams in the Southeast division so that's not saying much.



wow, do you even realize how dumb that statement was?  We (the caps) have one of the toughest divisions in the entire league....if not THE toughest...


----------



## Peter Forsberg

pcjohnnyb said:


> wow, do you even realize how dumb that statement was?  We (the caps) have one of the toughest divisions in the entire league....if not THE toughest...


 I'm going to be nice and let somebody else tell you how dumb you are. One question for you.  How many teams in the Southeast division made the playoffs?


----------



## Kerad

pcjohnnyb said:


> wow, do you even realize how dumb that statement was?  We (the caps) have one of the toughest divisions in the entire league....if not THE toughest...






This year, the only other tough team  in the division was Carolina.  Tampa has been good in the past...but not the last couple of years.

Then you have the Panthers and Thrashers.


The Southeast is arguably the weakest division in hockey...right there with the Central.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> This year, the only other tough team  in the division was Carolina.  Tampa has been good in the past...but not the last couple of years.
> 
> Then you have the Panthers and Thrashers.
> 
> 
> The Southeast is arguably the weakest division in hockey...right there with the Central.


  I knew somebody with a little hockey knowledge would back me up on this one even if he is a Pens fan.  You enjoying the Pens first round bye?


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> I knew somebody with a little hockey knowledge would back me up on this one even if he is a Pens fan.  You enjoying your first round bye?





Last night the Sens played a great game through 2 periods...their best game so far.  However, the Penguins came out fast in the 3rd, led by Crosby's goal 12 seconds into it...and rolled to the victory.

The Pens have been playing well...but it's hardly a "bye".  Ottawa's been playing tough, and Gerber has played amazing, not counting the first 10 minutes of game 1.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Last night the Sens played a great game through 2 periods...their best game so far.  However, the Penguins came out fast in the 3rd, led by Crosby's goal 12 seconds into it...and rolled to the victory.
> 
> The Pens have been playing well...but it's hardly a "bye".  Ottawa's been playing tough, and Gerber has played amazing, not counting the first 10 minutes of game 1.


What you think about Avery antics?  I don't know how Broduer didn't bust him in the chops.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> What you think about Avery antics?  I don't know how Broduer didn't bust him in the chops.



That was the most ridiculous thing I've seen in sports in a long time.  Of course, it is Avery...so you have to expect it would come from him.

I swear Avery has a death wish.  I'm hoping Marty will pick an appropriate spot in the series to "discuss" the matter with him.  A *heavy* slash with that goalie stick would do nicely.  One of these games he's going to get completely blown up by somebody...and nobody's going to feel bad for him.

Luckily the NHL has reviewed his stupidity, and stated that it will not be tolerated.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> That was the most ridiculous thing I've seen in sports in a long time.  Of course, it is Avery...so you have to expect it would come from him.
> 
> I swear Avery has a death wish.  I'm hoping Marty will pick an appropriate spot in the series to "discuss" the matter with him.  A *heavy* slash with that goalie stick would do nicely.  One of these games he's going to get completely blown up by somebody...and nobody's going to feel bad for him.
> 
> Luckily the NHL has reviewed his stupidity, and stated that it will not be tolerated.


I kinda get the impression his teammates don't really care for him either.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> I kinda get the impression his teammates don't really care for him either.



I agree.

I think he's an UFA after this year, and I heard that the Rangers aren't going to go out of their way to keep him.


----------



## LastSon

someone actually said that the Southeast is one of the toughtest divisions in hockey?  I'm a huge Caps fan and even I know thats a ridiculous statement.



edit: 1st post


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> wow, do you even realize how dumb that statement was?  We (the caps) have one of the toughest divisions in the entire league....if not THE toughest...


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


>


I knew you would get a kick out of that. Anybody got a UAV?


----------



## LordStanley

Peter Forsberg said:


> I knew you would get a kick out of that. Anybody got a UAV?



yes,I do!  Please call in an Air Strike on that retard!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Is it possible I made a mistake..?   No...not me...

Eh, thats what you get for posting late at night after going over accounting stuff...your head just isn't right.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

pcjohnnyb said:


> Is it possible I made a mistake..?   No...not me...
> 
> Eh, thats what you get for posting late at night after going over accounting stuff...your head just isn't right.


 No biggie PC we forgive you. We are use to the bandwagon CAPS fans.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Peter Forsberg said:


> No biggie PC we forgive you. We are use to the bandwagon CAPS fans.



Ouch...
that hurts....

I have followed the Caps my whole life thanks 

(I think ) What was intended by "tough division" last night was that it was a very CLOSE division at the end.  All of the teams (maybe minus one) were within playoff fighting contention the last what, 10 games of the season? :shrug:

I don't claim to know all of the stats too well but it was pretty darn close down the stretch.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Even if the Caps lose, the Flyers aren't going to beat the Penguins so I'm alright either way.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Even if the Caps lose, the Flyers aren't going to beat the Penguins so I'm alright either way.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Even if the Caps lose, the Flyers aren't going to beat the Penguins so I'm alright either way.



Giving up on the Caps in a 1-1 series?  Wow...you know it's bad when their  hardcore fans throw in the towel.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Giving up on the Caps in a 1-1 series? Wow...you know it's bad when their hardcore fans throw in the towel.


I think the Caps are going to win, but I don't think either team can beat Pittsburgh.  The Penguins are on their A-game right now and unless they totally implode, they're probably going to win it all.

I just call it as I see it.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I think the Caps are going to win, but I don't think either team can beat Pittsburgh.  The Penguins are on their A-game right now and unless they totally implode, they're probably going to win it all.
> 
> I just call it as I see it.



Oh...gotcha.

The Pens are playing great, now...but it's a long road.  If they stay healthy, and keep playing as they are, they're going to to the finals.

But that's a tricky word, *"if"*.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I think the Caps are going to win, but I don't think either team can beat Pittsburgh.  The Penguins are on their A-game right now and unless they totally implode, they're probably going to win it all.
> 
> I just call it as I see it.



The penguins are homos who threw a game so they wouldn't have to play a physical first series against the flyers.  I wish Ottawa would come back and whoop them.  Sydney Crybaby needs to be put out for the season


----------



## Kerad

pcjohnnyb said:


> The penguins are homos who threw a game so they wouldn't have to play a physical first series against the flyers.  I wish Ottawa would come back and whoop them.  Sydney Crybaby needs to be put out for the season



What an original, well informed post.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kerad said:


> What an original, well informed post.





I just don't like him/them 

But why would I, seeing as our team has the lead player in the league and Crosby was still getting more press until quite recently.  Its too bad that we don't have a hockey town, hopefully a championship will help bring/keep some of these bandwagon fans and they will actually turn into die-hards :shrug:


----------



## chess

big game tonight


----------



## LastSon

Kerad said:


> Oh...gotcha.
> 
> The Pens are playing great, now...but it's a long road.  If they stay healthy, and keep playing as they are, they're going to to the finals.
> 
> But that's a tricky word, *"if"*.




How much of it is the Pens playing "great" and how much of it is the Sens just being *that* bad right now and making Pitt look good?


----------



## Kerad

pcjohnnyb said:


> I just don't like him/them
> 
> But why would I, seeing as our team has the lead player in the league and Crosby was still getting more press until quite recently.  Its too bad that we don't have a hockey town, hopefully a championship will help bring/keep some of these bandwagon fans and they will actually turn into die-hards :shrug:




I know...but it's funny to see the Caps and Flyers fans (in particular) all hate on the Penguins and Crosby with irrational and overblown cliched rants.  




Flyers fans tend to whine more aggressively...but Caps fans are giving them a run for their money.

"We have Ovechkin, so Crosby is teh suck!!!"    (As for "lead player in the league"...that's debatable.  He's certainly MVP for this season.)


The Caps have made a huge improvement his year, and this team *should* instill a solid fanbase at the Verizon center.  Although, I think having the Verizon in downtown DC is a negative when it comes to fan attendance...but that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## Kerad

LastSon said:


> How much of it is the Pens playing "great" and how much of it is the Sens just being *that* bad right now and making Pitt look good?



The Sens haven't been playing awful...and the Penguins *have* been playing great, with the exception of about 15 minutes in game 2.

They (Senators) just can't stay out of the penalty box, which is a killer in the playoffs.


----------



## LastSon

Kerad said:


> The Sens haven't been playing awful



I think their 3-6-1 record going into the playoffs would suggest otherwise.  Outside of Tampa, they were playing the worst hockey in the East coming down the stretch, and they were lucky just to hold on and make it into the playoffs.


----------



## Kerad

LastSon said:


> I think their 3-6-1 record going into the playoffs would suggest otherwise.  Outside of Tampa, they were playing the worst hockey in the East coming down the stretch, and they were lucky just to hold on and make it into the playoffs.



I was talking about their play in the series.


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ouch...
> that hurts....
> 
> I have followed the Caps my whole life thanks
> 
> (I think ) *What was intended by "tough division" last night was that it was a very CLOSE division at the end.  All of the teams (maybe minus one) were within playoff fighting contention the last what, 10 games of the season? :shrug:*
> I don't claim to know all of the stats too well but it was pretty darn close down the stretch.



Yeah, that was the atlantic Division, which the Caps arent a part of.

Florida, Atlanta and Tampa had no chance in hell of making the playoff.  The race was only between The caps and the Canes.  The South East is the worst in the NHL


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> I know...but it's funny to see the Caps and Flyers fans (in particular) all hate on the Penguins and Crosby with irrational and overblown cliched rants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyers fans tend to whine more aggressively...but Caps fans are giving them a run for their money.
> 
> "We have Ovechkin, so Crosby is teh suck!!!"    (As for "lead player in the league"...that's debatable.  He's certainly MVP for this season.)
> 
> 
> The Caps have made a huge improvement his year, and this team *should* instill a solid fanbase at the Verizon center.  Although, I think having the Verizon in downtown DC is a negative when it comes to fan attendance...but that's another discussion entirely.


Crosby brought that rep on himself by whining and crying every time he was touched early on in his career. He has made an improvement in that area, his mommy Mario must have told him to stop the crying and play hockey. It has nothing to do with what team a fan likes.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Crosby brought that rep on himself by whining and crying every time he was touched early on in his career. He has made an improvement in that area, his mommy Mario must have told him to stop the crying and play hockey. It has nothing to do with what team fans like.



In his rookie season he did a bit of crying to the refs...no doubt.  He was also 18...so a bit of immaturity was to be expected.  Last year and especially this year, he is no more vocal with the refs than anybody else.

Truth be told, Sid is alot tougher than opposing fans want to give him credit for.  Every single game he's targeted, and takes more than his fair share of cheap shots.  Yet he never slows down, and never shies away from contact or going into the corners or the crease.


----------



## Kerad

*Cryers...*

What's with the Flyers fans booing every single time one of their players hits the ice.

And I thought the Sens fans were gheying out last night.  


Flyers fans being the biggest crybabies in the league.  Such tough guys!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Darn...*

...good first period!  1-1


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

WTF mate?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nice goal for the 4th line.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Nice goal for the 4th line.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sh*t


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> WTF mate?



It's on Comcast Sports net for local teams.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Double...*



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Sh*t



...what he said!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ah Sh*t, going to be tough to comeback now, cant give up 2 goals in the last minute of a period.


----------



## Kerad

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ah Sh*t, going to be tough to comeback now, cant give up 2 goals in the last minute of a period.



That got ugly quick.


Better 2 goals in the last minute of the 1st than 2 goals in the first minute of the 2nd.


Hey Flyers guys....what is this "Vengeance Now!" theme for your playoffs?

"Vengeance" for what???


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Larry Gude said:


> ...good first period!  1-1



 You spoke too soon.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> It's on Comcast Sports net for local teams.


So, even though Versus, I HAVE to watch it on CSN because I live near DC, and not get it in HD?

Great.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> So, even though Versus, I HAVE to watch it on CSN because I live near DC, and not get it in HD?
> 
> Great.



I get it on Comcast HD thru cable.


----------



## Kerad

Dude interviewing Gary Bettman actually asked him about the "slight" against the Caps by some announcer who accidently called the Caps "The Craps".  


Bettman should have just said what was obvious to everybody.  

The Caps have been known as The Craps for so long.....what the hell???


*GB:*  "What...you didn't know the rest of the league called you that for all these years???"


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> That got ugly quick.
> 
> 
> Better 2 goals in the last minute of the 1st than 2 goals in the first minute of the 2nd.
> 
> 
> Hey Flyers guys....what is this "Vengeance Now!" theme for your playoffs?
> 
> "Vengeance" for what???


 It's been are motto all season. Is it me or does Huet have problems controlling rebounds?


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> It's been are motto all season.



Okay...but "Vengeance" against who?  


Vengeance against the entire league because they were the worst team last year???

Or Vengeance against themselves for sucking so bad last year???


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Okay...but "Vengeance" against who?
> 
> 
> Vengeance against the entire league because they were the worst team last year???
> 
> Or Vengeance against themselves for sucking so bad last year???


 Rest of the league.  Flyers better stay out of the penalty box. Dang.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE




----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

If they would play a clean game they would not be in the box.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Rest of the league.  Flyers better stay out of the penalty box. Dang.






Hatcher does what the Flyers do best.  Goon it up and give up a PP goal.  

Welcome back, Hatch!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> If they would play a clean game they would not be in the box.


Go watch dancing with the stars.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Go watch dancing with the stars.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


>


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


>



Oh...what the hell...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Peter Forsberg said:


> Go watch dancing with the stars.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Go watch dancing with the stars.


They haven't called you guys on half of the things your Cryers are doing.

They've called Washington on everything.

This looks like a Redskins game the way the officiaiting is going.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

What the puck was that penalty for?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Go watch dancing with the stars.


I'd rather watch Idol.

Carly Smithson Hennessy is an awesome singer, and Kristy Lee Cook is


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Where's OV when you need him?

NVM, he's out there.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> What the puck was that penalty for?


 Turn on NBC dancing with the Stars is on.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Where's OV when you need him?
> 
> NVM, he's out there.


 He has been missing this entire series. Where have you been?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Turn on NBC dancing with the Stars is on.


Actually, no.

Dancing with the Stars is on ABC, American Idol's on FOX and NBC has The Biggest Loser.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> He has been missing this entire series. Where have you been?


Racetrack. 

Power Play coming up.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Hey OHG, Kristy's up in a few.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'd rather watch Idol.
> 
> Carly Smithson Hennessy is an awesome singer, and Kristy Lee Cook is



Hey Andy has Kristi been on yet?


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'd rather watch Idol.
> 
> Carly Smithson Hennessy is an awesome singer, and Kristy Lee Cook is



Which is what real Caps fans do during a playoff game.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Would they just shoot the puck.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bullsh*t call Flyers are bunch of goons.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Which is what real Caps fans do during a playoff game.


During commercials. 

These officials need to have their asses kicked.

That was


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OHG, Booke now, Kristy following immedaetly.


----------



## Kerad

How the hell Elf didn't get another 2 for that..I'll never know.

Flyers fans crying...as always.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> How the hell Elf didn't get another 2 for that..I'll never know.
> 
> Flyers fans crying...as always.


The officiating is


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Well, if that wasn't Goalie Interference.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

They sure are trying to hurt Huet, taking alot of cheap shots on him.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

WTF?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> They sure are trying to hurt Huet, taking alot of cheap shots on him.


Kristy's on.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Caps can beat the Flyers, but they can't beat these refs tonight.

The officials are on drugs.  Game's pretty much over now.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kristy's outfit makes her look even more 

 

She knocked that slam out of the ballpark.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> They sure are trying to hurt Huet, taking alot of cheap shots on him.


Hey, it's okay right.  The refs are letting them do it.  I guess it's legal now.

These refs should be shot for how they managed the last 4 minutes there.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

It's called playoff hockey boys get use to it.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Caps can beat the Flyers, but they can't beat these refs tonight.
> 
> The officials are on drugs.  Game's pretty much over now.



Caps need to establish some physical presence.  They're letting the Flyers do whatever they want to.


Ovechkin, Semin, Federov....????


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> It's called playoff hockey boys get use to it.



Somebody's got a new AV...


The Flyers logo as a steaming pile of...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> It's called playoff hockey boys get use to it.


 


			
				The new NHL Dictionary said:
			
		

> Playoff hockey - Every penalty shall be called against the Capitals, but the Flyers can take as many cheap shots and committ as many penalties as they want and not get called out on it.


 
There, I found the new definition for Playoff Hockey.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Caps can beat the Flyers, but they can't beat these refs tonight.
> 
> The officials are on drugs.  Game's pretty much over now.



 Its obvious what the Flyer goons are doing they are going after our top players, Ovie, Huet, Green, and Backstrom somebody is going to get hurt.
 Caps are a very young team and they are intimatated(sp) by the way the Flyers are playing, it will be a great learning experience for them and the paybacks will come in the future years as this team matures.

 Damn Penquins, they pussed out and didnot want anything to do with the Flyers so they put no effort into there last game.  We should be sweeping Ottawa not them.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> Somebody's got a new AV...
> 
> 
> The Flyers logo as a steaming pile of...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Caps need to establish some physical presence. They're letting the Flyers do whatever they want to.
> 
> 
> Ovechkin, Semin, Federov....????


What the puck can they do?

They get called on a penalty everytime they breathe wrong - while the refs just allow the Flyers to do whatever they want.

They might as well make the whole game a 5-on-4.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> What the puck can they do?
> 
> They get called on a penalty everytime they breathe wrong - while the refs just allow the Flyers to do whatever they want.
> 
> They might as well make the whole game a 5-on-4.



They can show up and put some pucks in the net...ESPECIALLY on the PP.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hooray for me I went over 2,000 post tonight with my whining tonight about how the game is going..


----------



## Kerad

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hooray for me I went over 2,000 post tonight with my whining tonight about how the game is going..


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Its obvious what the Flyer goons are doing they are going after our top players, Ovie, Huet, Green, and Backstrom somebody is going to get hurt.
> Caps are a very young team and they are intimatated(sp) by the way the Flyers are playing, it will be a great learning experience for them and the paybacks will come in the future years as this team matures.
> 
> Damn Penquins, they pussed out and didnot want anything to do with the Flyers so they put no effort into there last game. We should be sweeping Ottawa not them.


I'm pulling for the Penguins if the Caps lose.

It's obvious they're trying to hurt Huet by taking cheap shots - they should've been called on some of this.  If it were reverse, they would've pulled our guys from the game.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> What the puck can they do?
> 
> They get called on a penalty everytime they breathe wrong - while the refs just allow the Flyers to do whatever they want.
> 
> They might as well make the whole game a 5-on-4.


 Semin can put a shot on net he is missing the entire net every shot.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Man comcast is locked up on my T.V. The game is not on.


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'm pulling for the Penguins if the Caps lose.
> 
> It's obvious they're trying to hurt Huet by taking cheap shots - they should've been called on some of this.  If it were reverse, they would've pulled our guys from the game.



While I appreciate your support of the Penguins should your guys get flushed...I find your lack of support for "your" team lacking.

And stop crying about officiating.  It's weak.  Officiating sucks for all teams.


----------



## chess

Peter Forsberg said:


> Man comcast is locked up on my T.V. The game is not on.



metrocrap is too


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> While I appreciate your support of the Penguins should your guys get flushed...I find your lack of support for "your" team lacking.
> 
> And stop crying about officiating.  It's weak.  Officiating sucks for all teams.


I'm starting to like you a little bit.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> I'm starting to like you a little bit.



It won't last long, I'm sure.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

We need to score here to get back in the game.  Shoot this time instead of all the cute passes.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> We need to score here to get back in the game. Shoot this time instead of all the cute passes.


Nothing tonight - they're gonna have to be on their A game tomorrow, play better, be healthy, and hope for better officiating.  This one's in the bag - they've got Ov pegged, they've got Green's number.

Ovechkin and Green can't be the only players scoring here - the rest of the team needs to step up.

They need to be within one going into Verizon though - there's no way we can beat Pittsburgh if we have a Game 7 in Philly.

That's right Caps, don't make an attempt to score.  They're living up to the name "Crapitals" right now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Cheapshot by Richards on Ovie


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

If there is a 7th game its here.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sometime this month we have to score on the powerplay, and right now would be a good time.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

You just know this review will go against the Caps.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Surprise, GOAL these last 4 minutes are going to be interesting


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Cheap shot, penalty!

WTF?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

WTF?

Goalie interference and THEY get a shot?

Just gave the game away.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penalty Shot,  come on that was


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Nevermind, I see.

Not worth a free shot though.  I mean, the Cryers have gotten away with more than that.



That's the game.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Penalty Shot, come on that was




They just gave it away.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> WTF?
> 
> Goalie interference and THEY get a shot?
> 
> Just gave the game away.


There is a great book I suggest you read. It's called hockey for dummies.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Ohg, I'm afraid it's not winnable at this point.

The damn officials tonight did anything they could to ensure a Philidelphia victory.


----------



## cattitude

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ohg, I'm afraid it's not winnable at this point.
> 
> The damn officials tonight did anything they could to ensure a Philidelphia victory.



Andy..really...

It's playoff hockey..the refs let 'em play..always have.  And the penalty shot was because Richards was tripped.


----------



## LordStanley

you know what!!!! Im not even going to read the last 10 pages.  Cause I know Kerad is talking trash and the rest of the Caps fans have no idea what the hell they are talking about.

First off... The refs have sucked for the whole series.  both teams got away with a lot of shit!!!

All I have to say is Ovechkunt better wake up, or the series is going to be over quick


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'll...*



LordStanley said:


> you know what!!!! Im not even going to read the last 10 pages.  Cause I know Kerad is talking trash and the rest of the Caps fans have no idea what the hell they are talking about.
> 
> First off... The refs have sucked for the whole series.  both teams got away with a lot of shit!!!
> 
> All I have to say is Ovechkunt better wake up, or the series is going to be over quick



...tell you what I saw; a bunch of lose play and very bad turnovers by the Caps in an otherwise good intensity well paced and exciting game. As for the refs, they gave the 3rd goal to us. That was text book high stick. No goal.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Is there...*



Peter Forsberg said:


> Semin can put a shoot on net he is missing the entire net every shot.



...a key or some sort of reference material for that? Or are you Scottish?


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> ...tell you what I saw; a bunch of lose play and very bad turnovers by the Caps in an otherwise good intensity well paced and exciting game. As for the refs, they gave the 3rd goal to us. That was text book high stick. No goal.



They even went to toronto, who also looks at the replays and toronto said it was a goal...


----------



## Larry Gude

*You...*



LordStanley said:


> They even went to toronto, who also looks at the replays and toronto said it was a goal...



...think it was a goal?


----------



## chess

that tripping call was bull#### that resulted in a penalty shot... It should have been hooking 2 minute minor... simple as that...


----------



## Kerad

chess said:


> that tripping call was bull#### that resulted in a penalty shot... It should have been hooking 2 minute minor... simple as that...



He was clearly on a breakaway...it was the proper call.


----------



## chess

Kerad said:


> He was clearly on a breakaway...it was the proper call.



you are a freaking retard... if you think he had a "breakaway"  he had a step i dont consider that a breakaway at all by any means... secondly it shouldnt have been a penalty shot..


----------



## Kerad

chess said:


> you are a freaking retard... if you think he had a "breakaway"  he had a step i dont consider that a breakaway at all by any means... secondly it shouldnt have been a penalty shot..



You're calling *me* the retard?!?!    Go discuss something you have a clue about.  

NHL.com - Rulebook



> In cases where a player is fouled from behind (Rule 91(b)), four criteria must be met in order for the Referee to award a penalty shot:
> 
> 1. The infraction must have taken place in the opponent's half of the ice, i.e. over the center red line.
> 2. The infraction must have been committed from behind.
> 3. The player in possession and control (or, in the judgment of the Referee, clearly would have obtained possession and control of the puck) must have been denied a reasonable chance to score.
> 
> (NOTE) The fact that he got a shot off does not automatically eliminate this play from the penalty shot consideration criteria. If the foul was from behind and he was denied a "more" reasonable scoring opportunity due to the foul, then the penalty shot should be awarded.
> *
> 4. The player in possession and control (or, in the judgment of the Referee, clearly would have obtained possession and control of the puck) must have had no opposing player between himself and the goalkeeper.*


----------



## chess

you obviously aint a caps fan LMFAO must be a pens or flyers fan...

my statement was as TIGHT as the game was being called that shouldnt have been a PS... simple as that... the refs are blowing goat in this game... rather sad..


----------



## LordStanley

chess said:


> that tripping call was bull#### that resulted in a penalty shot... It should have been hooking 2 minute minor... simple as that...



Why would it be a hooking call, when it was tripping????


----------



## chess

LordStanley said:


> Why would it be a hooking call, when it was tripping????



intinally it was a hook until he triped him... wouldnt call double minor..


----------



## Kerad

chess said:


> you obviously aint a caps fan LMFAO must be a pens or flyers fan...
> 
> my statement was as TIGHT as the game was being called that shouldnt have been a PS... simple as that... the refs are blowing goat in this game... rather sad..



This has nothing to do with what team I'm a fan of.  It has to do with whether or not that penalty shot was the right call.  It clearly was.  Just becasue it went against your team doesn't change that.


----------



## LordStanley

chess said:


> you obviously aint a caps fan LMFAO must be a pens or flyers fan...
> 
> my statement was as TIGHT as the game was being called that shouldnt have been a PS... simple as that... the refs are blowing goat in this game... rather sad..



As tight as the game was being called 

You did watch the game right?!?!?  

Come on, even a resonable hockey fan could agree that the refs didnt call nearly what they should have.  Blatent crosschecks to the back are not called, highsticks to the face are not called... But Derian Hatcher just barley pushes Mike Green and they call that crosschecking!!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

chess said:


> that tripping call was bull#### that resulted in a penalty shot... It should have been hooking 2 minute minor... simple as that...



I disagree and found that I would RATHER have taken the chance and given them a penalty shot.  Do you realize that if they had called a 2 minute minor, we would have only had 50 or so seconds of even strength at the end of the game?  I would rather have taken the chance, given them a PS and just hoped Huet came up big.  The Caps would have been all but screwed if the refs had called a 2 minute.


----------



## LastSon

I honestly have no problem with the call.  Thats playoff hockey.  Huet needs to keep his stick in position and make that easy save.

*The problem I have* is the fact that Richards clearly took the dive to draw the penalty on that play, but then later taunted Ovechkin when he thought Ovie took a dive.  I was honestly very concerned for Ovechkin's health after that play because it was close to being one of those infamous knee-to-knee plays that have downed many a superstar in the NHL.


----------



## LordStanley

chess said:


> intinally it was a hook until he triped him... wouldnt call double minor..



so you would rather the 4 minute penalty kill over a penalty shot, which huet has the better advantage????


----------



## LordStanley

LastSon said:


> I honestly have no problem with the call.  Thats playoff hockey.  Huet needs to keep his stick in position and make that easy save.
> 
> *The problem I have* is the fact that Richards clearly took the dive to draw the penalty on that play, but then later taunted Ovechkin when he thought Ovie took a dive.  I was honestly very concerned for Ovechkin's health after that play because it was close to being one of those infamous knee-to-knee plays that have downed many a superstar in the NHL.



A dive....   you need to go watch the replay... Hell even Craig Laughlin and Joe Beninati agreed that it should have been a penalty shot.


----------



## LastSon

LordStanley said:


> A dive....   you need to go watch the replay... Hell even Craig Laughlin and Joe Beninati agreed that it should have been a penalty shot.




Yes, it should have been a penalty shot because he went to the ice and he still got the shot off.  That means a penalty shot.  But you're kidding yourself if you think that Richards couldn't have kept on his feet with just Green's stick, which he barely had one hand on, in the way flat on the ice.  He went down to draw the penalty, plain and simple.


----------



## LordStanley

LastSon said:


> Yes, it should have been a penalty shot because he went to the ice and he still got the shot off.  That means a penalty shot.  But you're kidding yourself if you think that Richards couldn't have kept on his feet with just Green's stick, which he barely had one hand on, in the way flat on the ice.  He went down to draw the penalty, plain and simple.



So by that reasoning, why didnt ovechkunt get a  diving penalty when Richards tripped him. (with the foot to foot trip)  Ive seen Ovie get hit alot harder, stay on his feet and still score... Not to mention score from his back while sliding past the goal!!!!  Come on dude.  Now your just reaching for excuses


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> As tight as the game was being called
> 
> You did watch the game right?!?!?
> 
> Come on, even a resonable hockey fan could agree that the refs didnt call nearly what they should have.  Blatent crosschecks to the back are not called, highsticks to the face are not called... But Derian Hatcher just barley pushes Mike Green and they call that crosschecking!!!!!


Not to mention they gave the CAPS a goal.


----------



## LastSon

LordStanley said:


> So by that reasoning, why didnt ovechkunt get a  diving penalty when Richards tripped him. (with the foot to foot trip)  Ive seen Ovie get hit alot harder, stay on his feet and still score... Not to mention score from his back while sliding past the goal!!!!  Come on dude.  Now your just reaching for excuses



Please show me where I was making excuses.  I thought both plays were good plays by each player.  In case you haven't noticed since I'm new on these boards, but I really do try my best to take off my red-tinted glasses and talk about my teams rationally.  I think it was a smart play by Richards, he got the desired result out of it.  Once again, I will restate that *my problem* was the fact that he was taunting Ovechkin when Ovechkin was legitimately hurting on the ice.  

And you're right, I've seen Ovie get hit a lot harder too, but shouldn't that tell you something that he was actually down on the ice smarting for a bit, and never really skated hard for the rest of the game?  

The fact is the Caps right now just don't have any fight.  The bully has punched them in the mouth and they've quite simply backed down.  It amazes me that the only one who is willing to fight after they constantly knock down Huet is Huet!  Backstrom won't fight for a puck, Eurcina are Erskine both look lost, the list goes on and on.  Hopefully this series will be a good lesson for a lot of these kids.  They have to fight a lot harder for this if they wanna go deep in the Stanley Cup playoffs.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

CAPS fans you lost because you were outshot 33-19. Not to mention you were 1-7 on the powerplay.  The refs didn't do it.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> You're calling *me* the retard?!?!    Go discuss something you have a clue about.
> 
> NHL.com - Rulebook



Kerad at least Flyers fans know the rules. HAHA


----------



## LastSon

Peter Forsberg said:


> CAPS fans you lost because you were outshot 33-19. Not to mention you were 1-7 on the powerplay.  The refs didn't do it.



Agreed.  That's been the biggest difference in the series.  so far the caps have averaged 23.3 shots per game.  Give credit to the Philly defense, they've blocked a lot of shots (and almost lost a testicle because of it ), and the shots that Biron has had to stop, he's had a clear view of.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LastSon said:


> Please show me where I was making excuses.  I thought both plays were good plays by each player.  In case you haven't noticed since I'm new on these boards, but I really do try my best to take off my red-tinted glasses and talk about my teams rationally.  I think it was a smart play by Richards, he got the desired result out of it.  Once again, I will restate that *my problem* was the fact that he was taunting Ovechkin when Ovechkin was legitimately hurting on the ice.
> 
> And you're right, I've seen Ovie get hit a lot harder too, but shouldn't that tell you something that he was actually down on the ice smarting for a bit, and never really skated hard for the rest of the game?
> 
> The fact is the Caps right now just don't have any fight.  The bully has punched them in the mouth and they've quite simply backed down.  It amazes me that the only one who is willing to fight after they constantly knock down Huet is Huet!  Backstrom won't fight for a puck, Eurcina are Erskine both look lost, the list goes on and on.  Hopefully this series will be a good lesson for a lot of these kids.  They have to fight a lot harder for this if they wanna go deep in the Stanley Cup playoffs.


I'm sure the CAPS will learn alot from this seasons playoffs. The Stanley Cup playoffs is a totally different game then the regular season.


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Kerad at least Flyers fans know the rules. HAHA



I'm sure most of these people don't watch enough hockey to know the intricacies of certain rules.  Which isn't really a big deal until they start complaining about something they don't know enough about.

My biggest complaint (when it comes to penalty shots) is that the refs don't call them as much as they should.

Another is when fans acknowledge that something indeed was a penalty...but it shouldn't have been called.  

Reminds me.... last year I was watching a Penguins-Senators game on Center Ice, and I was getting the Ottawa feed.  Some Senator got called for high sticking, and the color analyst was fuming mad because he didn't feel there should have been a penalty. 

Well, the Pens scored on the PP, and now this guy is even more irate.  They finally get around to showing the replay, and it's clearly a high stick, and was the correct call.  The analyst didn't say anything for a few seconds, and then finally said "Well...yeah, it was a high stick.  But they didn't have to call it... Pittsburgh's been on the PP all night."


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Peter Forsberg said:


> Kerad at least Flyers fans know the rules. HAHA


----------



## LordStanley

LastSon said:


> Yes, it should have been a penalty shot because he went to the ice and he still got the shot off.  That means a penalty shot.  *But you're kidding yourself if you think that Richards couldn't have kept on his feet with just Green's stick, which he barely had one hand on, in the way flat on the ice*.  He went down to draw the penalty, plain and simple.



You really need to watch the replay... ESPN - NHL - National Hockey League

Green swung his stick to hit the puck, missed the puck and hit nothing but skates!!!  So are you saying the Green is a weak hockey player and dosent nearly have the strength in one arm to trip someone.  Cause thats what it sounds like to me.



LastSon said:


> Please show me where I was making excuses.  I thought both plays were good plays by each player.  In case you haven't noticed since I'm new on these boards, but I really do try my best to take off my red-tinted glasses and talk about my teams rationally.  I think it was a smart play by Richards, he got the desired result out of it.  Once again, I will restate that *my problem* was the fact that he was taunting Ovechkin when Ovechkin was legitimately hurting on the ice.



He was legitimately hurting how? Cause he tenderly skated back to the bench.  The only reason he came off the ice was because if a player gets hurt, and there is a resulting penatly, the hurt player has to go to the bench. Ovie was back on the ice the next shift....  THE NEXT SHIFT!!!


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> I'm sure most of these people don't watch enough hockey to know the intricacies of certain rules.  Which isn't really a big deal until they start complaining about something they don't know enough about.
> 
> My biggest complaint (when it comes to penalty shots) is that the refs don't call them as much as they should.
> 
> Another is when fans acknowledge that something indeed was a penalty...but it shouldn't have been called.
> 
> Reminds me.... last year I was watching a Penguins-Senators game on Center Ice, and I was getting the Ottawa feed.  Some Senator got called for high sticking, and the color analyst was fuming mad because he didn't feel there should have been a penalty.
> 
> Well, the Pens scored on the PP, and now this guy is even more irate.  They finally get around to showing the replay, and it's clearly a high stick, and was the correct call.  The analyst didn't say anything for a few seconds, and then finally said "Well...yeah, it was a high stick.  But they didn't have to call it... Pittsburgh's been on the PP all night."




Sounds like Don Cherry!!! He's a moron!


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> I'm sure the CAPS will learn alot from this seasons playoffs. The Stanley Cup playoffs is a totally different game then the regular season.



The Caps look to be going through what the Penguins went through last playoffs.  They'll learn from it, and be better prepared next year.  

Of course this series isn't over...if the Caps can grab a win in Game 4, it's a best of 3.  With 2 of those in D.C..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kerad said:


> The Caps look to be going through what the Penguins went through last playoffs.  They'll learn from it, and be better prepared next year.
> 
> Of course this series isn't over...if the Caps can grab a win in Game 3, it's a best of 3.  With 2 of those in D.C..



Oh, no question, this next game is vital.  We need to come off the road with at least an even record because then we get home-ice advantage again 

Anyone else going to Saturday's game?


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> Sounds like Don Cherry!!! His a moron!



Cherry is an egotistical flaming bag of crap.  



But it wasn't him.


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> *Cherry is an egotistical flaming bag of crap*.
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't him.



 At least we can agree on something


----------



## BuddyLee

I don't see the Caps winning this series after three games.

They should have lost the first one.

Philly's defense is just too much.


----------



## wxtornado

BuddyLee said:


> I don't see the Caps winning this series after three games.
> 
> They should have lost the first one.
> 
> Philly's defense is just too much.



We gotta take one in Philly tomorrow - we don't want to come back home down 3-1.  But I agree kinda - Philly is outplaying us and we look nervous out there.  The only Caps who look calm are Fedorov, Kozlov, and maybe Green.....


----------



## Larry Gude

*I don't know...*



BuddyLee said:


> I don't see the Caps winning this series after three games.
> 
> They should have lost the first one.
> 
> Philly's defense is just too much.



...the team very well, but, from what I see, they are competitive and simply make too many dumb turnovers in all three games. Philly looks better, but not so much that it won't go 7.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

wxtornado said:


> We gotta take one in Philly tomorrow - we don't want to come back home down 3-1.  But I agree kinda - Philly is outplaying us and we look nervous out there.  The only Caps who look calm are Fedorov, Kozlov, and maybe Green.....



I wouldn't even include Green.  And it is disappointing.

Who I WOULD include is Huet


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> ...the team very well, but, from what I see, they are competitive and simply make too many dumb turnovers in all three games. Philly looks better, but not so much that it won't go 7.


Oh, I agree.

Philly mans a press defense at times and Washington just can't handle it.

As soon as they make a minute slip-up pass its a turn-over.  As soon as one player can't get past that one or two person press its a turn-over.

They have the offense for they seem to be on the opponents end more often than not but they just have to work on their technique.


----------



## wxtornado

And is it me, or does it seem like we aren't taking nearly enough shots?  I don't even know what the numbers are..........


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> ...the team very well, but, from what I see, they are competitive and simply make too many dumb turnovers in all three games. Philly looks better, but not so much that it won't go 7.


BTW, what is your expert opinion on the Redskins schedule?


----------



## BuddyLee

wxtornado said:


> And is it me, or does it seem like we aren't taking nearly enough shots? I don't even know what the numbers are..........


I've only seen game two and in that game we took a plethora of shots.  However, that Philly goalie played lights out.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

wxtornado said:


> And is it me, or does it seem like we aren't taking nearly enough shots?  I don't even know what the numbers are..........



Its not just you.

We had 19 shots last game. 

It should never be under 20 any game ever, especially playoff, IMO.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

wxtornado said:


> And is it me, or does it seem like we aren't taking nearly enough shots?  I don't even know what the numbers are..........



 No they are not taking enough shots, on the power play they are doing there cute little passes back and forth waiting for the perfect shot, they did this during the regular season as well. I find mysellf sitting there screaming at the TV  'shoot the puck'  cant always wait for the open shot, heck shoot it and it might just deflect of someone and go in.
 Caps are a very young team and are not use to the intensity of the Stanley Cup playoffs, they are all learning from this and as they continue to grow to together the experience will pay off down the road.
 There are only a very few on the Caps with any playoff experince, the Flyers know that and they are intiminating the young guys.   Caps need one or two more enforcers, like Brasheer(sp) maybe another on the third line and not just the fourth line.


----------



## Sweet 16

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> No they are not taking enough shots, on the power play they are doing there cute little passes back and forth waiting for the perfect shot, they did this during the regular season as well. I find mysellf sitting there screaming at the TV  'shoot the puck'  cant always wait for the open shot, heck shoot it and it might just deflect of someone and go in.



You are so right, OHG -- the Caps did this during regular season and they snapped out of it.  Now everybody's whipped up because we lost two games.  Okay, two VERY important games and now everyone's piling on and blaming Ovie and Huet but they aren't the only two players on the team.  If the goalie has no "D" in front of him and the Flyers have strait-jacketed Ovie, the Caps will have to adjust and the other guys not named Ovechkin, Semin, Laich, Green, Kozlov, Backstrom or Federov will have to step up.


----------



## LordStanley

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> No they are not taking enough shots, on the power play they are doing there cute little passes back and forth waiting for the perfect shot, they did this during the regular season as well. I find mysellf sitting there screaming at the TV  'shoot the puck'  cant always wait for the open shot, heck shoot it and it might just deflect of someone and go in.
> Caps are a very young team and are not use to the intensity of the Stanley Cup playoffs, they are all learning from this and as they continue to grow to together the experience will pay off down the road.
> There are only a very few on the Caps with any playoff experince, the Flyers know that and they are intiminating the young guys.   *Caps need one or two more enforcers, like Brasheer(*sp) maybe another on the third line and not just the fourth line.



Enforcers for what???  So you guys can spend more time in the penalty box???  Pushing people around and fighting for no reason, wont win you a game.  Goon it up all you want, but smart hockey wins.

You may want to rethink your comment. Brashears line is the only one that has sustained any pressure in the offensive zone and scored goals because of it.  Your best bet is to keep brashear on the ice and not sitting for 5 minutes.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> Enforcers for what???  So you guys can spend more time in the penalty box???  Pushing people around and fighting for no reason, wont win you a game.  Goon it up all you want, but smart hockey wins.
> 
> You may want to rethink your comment. Brashears line is the only one that has sustained any pressure in the offensive zone and scored goals because of it.  Your best bet is to keep brashear on the ice and not sitting for 5 minutes.


----------



## wxtornado

Looks like we have another line shuffle:

Fedorov will be centering Ovie and Kozlov
Backstrom will be centering Laich and Semin

At least this is what they did at practice yesterday - we shall see.


----------



## chess

wxtornado said:


> Looks like we have another line shuffle:
> 
> Fedorov will be centering Ovie and Kozlov
> Backstrom will be centering Laich and Semin
> 
> At least this is what they did at practice yesterday - we shall see.



change is effective tonight...


----------



## Larry Gude

*I still...*



wxtornado said:


> Looks like we have another line shuffle:
> 
> Fedorov will be centering Ovie and Kozlov
> Backstrom will be centering Laich and Semin
> 
> At least this is what they did at practice yesterday - we shall see.



...can't get my head around the fact that a guy who played in the Soviet Union plays for us.


----------



## Kerad

*Dammit!*

I have to work late tonight...probably won't get out of here until 9ish.  So much for watching the game.  Hockey on the radio, I guess.

I'm hoping the Caps put on their big boy pants tonight and tie this thing up.  If they come out looking anything like they did in game 3...this series is done.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

LordStanley said:


> Enforcers for what???  So you guys can spend more time in the penalty box???  Pushing people around and fighting for no reason, wont win you a game.  Goon it up all you want, but smart hockey wins.
> 
> You may want to rethink your comment. Brashears line is the only one that has sustained any pressure in the offensive zone and scored goals because of it.  Your best bet is to keep brashear on the ice and not sitting for 5 minutes.



 Yes Brashear's line has been very effective so far, Im just saying maybe if the third line had one big brusier, that would be 2 of the four lines, when Brasheers line is not out there is when Philly is running into Huet and taking advantage of our young inexperince players, I dont think Philly would even think about running down the goalie if he were on the ice. 
 Back in the days when the Caps were really good early 90's they had many a scrappy player Stevens, Watson,Hunter,Hatcher even Kelly Miller he's the one who dropped pretty boy Mario with one punch.   Now the Caps have alot of finese players these European players arent much on being brusiers, although Ovie is a exception.
 Must win game for Caps tonight.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kerad said:


> I have to work late tonight...probably won't get out of here until 9ish.  So much for watching the game.  Hockey on the radio, I guess.
> 
> I'm hoping the Caps put on their big boy pants tonight and tie this thing up.  If they come out looking anything like they did in game 3...this series is done.



Its on 1500AM I think, if you are in St Marys or lower Calvert could have problem picking it up.

 A must win  GO CAPS


----------



## LordStanley

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yes Brashear's line has been very effective so far, Im just saying maybe if the third line had one big brusier, that would be 2 of the four lines, when Brasheers line is not out there is when Philly is running into Huet and taking advantage of our young inexperince players, I dont think Philly would even think about running down the goalie if he were on the ice.
> Back in the days when the Caps were really good early 90's they had many a scrappy player Stevens, Watson,Hunter,Hatcher even Kelly Miller he's the one who dropped pretty boy Mario with one punch.   Now the Caps have alot of finese players these European players arent much on being brusiers, although Ovie is a exception.
> Must win game for Caps tonight.



Dude... Hockey has come along way since the age of the goon.  Who is brashear going to go after.  5 foot 4 Danny Briere???  

Dont make this to be about crashing the net and running over goal tenders.  ALL TEAMS IN THE NHL DO IT....  MOST OF THE TIME THE GOALIES OWN DEFENSE IS TO BLAME, cause they either crosscheck them into the goalie or they ride him in.  Adding another goon to the team wont solve that problem. 

I can recall that caps have hit Biron pretty hard crashing the net in the last 2 games....

If you want to keep players out of the caps crease, put in big ol Kolzig.  He has no problem clearing out his own net!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Its on 1500AM I think, if you are in St Marys or lower Calvert could have problem picking it up.
> 
> A must win  GO CAPS



last game was actually on like....106.7 I think it was (FM)...it was strange but apparently there was a nationals game on the other regular stations.  Might wanna look it up to be sure


----------



## Kittykat33

Lets Go Caps!!! C-a-p-s Caps Caps Caps!!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kittykat33 said:


> Lets Go Caps!!! C-a-p-s Caps Caps Caps!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

*If they'd...*



LordStanley said:


> Dude... Hockey has come along way since the age of the goon.



...just make the ice a little bit bigger the game would be even better. Give the skaters more room. I like the blue line rule changes.


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> ...just make the ice a little bit bigger the game would be even better. Give the skaters more room. I like the blue line rule changes.



do like what we do in roller hockey.....  4 on 4

But it doesnt matter how much you widen or lengthen the ice.  The players and coaches will always find ways to adapt.

smaller goalie pads, less obstruction, touch up offsides, goalies can only play the puck in the trapaziod our out in front....  Players have adjusted.


----------



## Kerad

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Its on 1500AM I think, if you are in St Marys or lower Calvert could have problem picking it up.
> 
> A must win  GO CAPS





pcjohnnyb said:


> last game was actually on like....106.7 I think it was (FM)...it was strange but apparently there was a nationals game on the other regular stations.  Might wanna look it up to be sure




Thanks for the info!    Been picking it up on 106.7....sounds like I've been missing a good game.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Thanks for the info!  Been picking it up on 106.7....sounds like I've been missing a good game.


Online streaming live coverage if you're interested Kerad.

Versus


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Online streaming live coverage if you're interested Kerad.
> 
> Versus



Yeah, I know...but all streaming media gets zapped by the firewall here at work.

I'm outta here in a few.  With luck, i may catch the final 8 minutes or so.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

I call  on that "Goalie Interference" call.


----------



## Larry Gude

*That...*

...was easily the worst call in the history of officiated team sports. Ever.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Well folks, SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME!  

OVERDRIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Larry Gude said:


> ...was easily the worst call in the history of officiated team sports. Ever.


 

CSN and VS called them out! 

Even Peter Forsberg can't defend that call.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Good thing I got that edge cushion for my seat, because that's EXACTLY where I'm at.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

I'm usually  by now - but THIS IS A HOCKEY GAME!!!!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE




----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Do they really wanna start a fight with Donald Brashear? 

He was hired for a reason...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

DOUBLE OVERTIME!!!! 

This game is a WAR!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Well, I finally have a chance to take a piss.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

The game is over, Flyers win.


----------



## K_Jo

That blows.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

It's over - there's NO WAY the Caps are getting this series, ESPECIALLY since they have to go back to the arena of the worst officiaiting in all of professional sports.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Go Caps


----------



## cattitude

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> It's over - there's NO WAY the Caps are getting this series, ESPECIALLY since they have to go back to the arena of the worst officiaiting in all of professional sports.



Andy, stop.  

That was a hell of a game.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I stayed away from the computer the whole game, CAPS needed my undivided attention tonight. It almost worked they played much better tonight.  I feel a 3 game win streak coming on.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Next game is on NBC - Saturday at 1PM EST.  DO OR DIE for the Capitals.


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:


> Andy, stop.
> 
> That was a hell of a game.  I'm exhausted.



I'm all hyped up.  I'd forgotten how much I love playoff hockey!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I stayed away from the computer the whole game, CAPS needed my undivided attention tonight. It almost worked they played much better tonight. I feel a 3 game win streak coming on.


Hopefully. 

I'm tired. 

Saturday, 1pm.  Damn.  PIP is gonna get it's first BIG task because Alli Owens requires my undivided attention in the ARCA Prarie Meadows 250 @ Iowa Speedway.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Anyone planning on going to the game on Saturday, remember Branch Ave will be closed all weekend at the Beltway, that may change your plans if you plan to use Metro at Branch Ave.
 My Saturday is quite full will have to listen on the radio.:shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*Great...*

...game and the better team won.


----------



## Kerad

Huge defensive breakdown on that winning goal.  Both defenders left Knuble at the corner of the crease to chase the puck carrier around the net...leaving him all alone when that pass came.    

And to give up the lead on a PP goal caused by a too-many-men penalty....


----------



## Agee

Kerad said:


> Huge defensive breakdown on that winning goal. Both defenders left Knuble at the corner of the crease to chase the puck carrier around the net...leaving him all alone when that pass came.
> 
> And to give up the lead on a PP goal caused by a too-many-men penalty....


 
The Flyers have been flooding the crease the entire series, and have made the Caps pay with goals. Until the winning goal last night, the Caps did a much better job and keeping the crease realitively clear! 

I agree, (2) penalties for too many men on the ice, one leading to a even tally, bad news...


----------



## Peter Forsberg




----------



## pcjohnnyb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I stayed away from the computer the whole game, CAPS needed my undivided attention tonight. It almost worked they played much better tonight. * I feel a 3 game win streak coming on*.



 I hear ya there 



AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Next game is on NBC - Saturday at 1PM EST.  DO OR DIE for the Capitals.





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Anyone planning on going to the game on Saturday, remember Branch Ave will be closed all weekend at the Beltway, that may change your plans if you plan to use Metro at Branch Ave.
> May Saturday is quite full will have to listen on the radio.:shrug:



I'll be there.  Won't be taking metro though  but thanks for the info 



K_Jo said:


> I'm all hyped up.  I'd forgotten how much I love playoff hockey!



Maybe the excitement will get ya to pop that baby out?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

We now go into game 6!  CAPS WIN 3-2 in Verizon!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I feel a 3 game win streak coming on.



 One down to two go.

 GO CAPS


----------



## Larry Gude

*I missed...*

...the game! Was it a good one? Did the Caps play less sloppy? Knuble is gone for the series?


----------



## FromTexas

Larry Gude said:


> ...the game! Was it a good one? Did the Caps play less sloppy? Knuble is gone for the series?



This is when they play good.  When they have to win...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> ...the game! Was it a good one? Did the Caps play less sloppy? Knuble is gone for the series?



Less sloppy through 1 and probably 3/4 and then it seemed like they just hung onto the lead.  Don't get me wrong, as long as it works its fine, but it seemed like they were playing TOO overly conservative in the third and it almost cost them.

Lets hope they get a win tonight on the road


----------



## Peter Forsberg

I bet the ice will be in better shape then the Verizon centers crap.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Peter Forsberg said:


> I bet the ice will be in better shape then the Verizon centers crap.



 

What do you expect when it is 80* out?

Let me guess, your other excuse was "they want to end the series on a home game" too?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

pcjohnnyb said:


> What do you expect when it is 80* out?
> 
> Let me guess, your other excuse was "they want to end the series on a home game" too?


 They have teams in Florida and the ice is better then that crap in D.C.  Did I make any excuses like you Caps fans did? It's the Ref's fault.


----------



## Larry Gude

*That was...*

...the best pile up I've ever seen in the goal mouth!!! Scrum!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps are looking like they did in games 2 and 3 running around, taking bad penalties.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OK that looks better.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Looking a whole lot better now, Caps are waking up.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OVIE


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> OVIE


10 minutes to go!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Andy dont you jinx us.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Three of our young guns have scored tonight, its Green's turn.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OVIE  again  lets go for the Hat trick


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Just dont let up, our youngs guns I think are wearing down the Flyers


----------



## Fugazi

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> OVIE  again  lets go for the Hat trick



would love a natural hat trick


----------



## Larry Gude

*It was 2-0..*

...I go play guitar for an hour and it's 4-2???

What the hell happened?


----------



## Fugazi

Larry Gude said:


> ...I go play guitar for an hour and it's 4-2???
> 
> What the hell happened?



Caps went on a 4 goal tear


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Flyers are trying to start something, just dont take any stupid penalites


----------



## Fugazi

Ovie scored last 2


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Fugazi said:


> Ovie scored last 2



Yes


----------



## Larry Gude

*I caught...*



Fugazi said:


> Caps went on a 4 goal tear



...that.


----------



## Fugazi

Gotta go to the game tomorrow....


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Fugazi said:


> Gotta go to the game tomorrow....



Ain't over till the Fat Lady sings


----------



## Fugazi

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ain't over till the Fat Lady sings



True I was just thinking I may have put a jinx out there


----------



## Fugazi

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ain't over till the Fat Lady sings



I am starting to hear some Aretha Franklin


----------



## cattitude

Fugazi said:


> I am starting to hear some Aretha Franklin


----------



## Fugazi

cattitude said:


>



Fat Lady you big dummy


----------



## Sweet 16

WooHoo!!!!!!  HELLO GAME 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I feel a 3 game win streak coming on.



Ok 2 down 1 to go now.

 Those last 30 minutes of the game after they were down by 2 may have been the best hockey they have played all year.


----------



## cattitude

Fugazi said:


> Fat Lady you big dummy



nice


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

The young guys are wearing them down.  Ovie,Backstrom and Semin, wearing down their defense men.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ok 2 down 1 to go now.
> 
> Those last 30 minutes of the game after they were down by 2 may have been the best hockey they have played all year.


I love it when you feel a three game winning streak!  

Let's hope!  Where are they in Game 7 and when is it?


----------



## Agee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> The young guys are wearing them down. Ovie,Backstrom and Semin, wearing down their defense men.


 
Indeed!

Then the youngster finally came through... 

Love to have a ticket for the Tuesday night game!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Airgasm said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Then the youngster finally came through...
> 
> Love to have a ticket for the Tuesday night game!


Oh, good luck.

Game 7=


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I love it when you feel a three game winning streak!
> 
> Let's hope!  Where are they in Game 7 and when is it?



Tomorrow night here at Verizon.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps came out firing tonight 40 shots on goal for a Cap team thats kind of unheard of.


----------



## otter

Fugazi said:


> I am starting to hear some Aretha Franklin



:dur:


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Tomorrow night here at Verizon.


GO CAPS!!!!!!!


----------



## LordStanley

i told you all, it would go 7 games....  but I still picked philly as the winner...

So we will see.


----------



## Kittykat33

C-a-p-s Caps Caps Caps!!!


----------



## CMC122

I only got to catch the 3rd period but it was schweeeet!  Can't wait until tonight!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

CMC122 said:


> I only got to catch the 3rd period but it was schweeeet! Can't wait until tonight!


Ovie's back!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ovie's back!





I'm rockin the red all day because I am going to be taking a damn statistics test during first period (hopefully not any more than that) so basically I just wore my red caps polo to work and will wear it all day until we (hopefully :crossesfingers win this evening


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm rockin the red all day because I am going to be taking a damn statistics test during first period (hopefully not any more than that) so basically I just wore my red caps polo to work and will wear it all day until we (hopefully :crossesfingers win this evening


Hopefully, your statistics exam is showing the Caps statistically winning tonight.


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> i told you all, it would go 7 games....  but I still picked philly as the winner...
> 
> So we will see.



You also picked Ottawa to beat the Penguins.  


Honestly, I am quite surprised/impressed with Washington's comeback last night.  When they fell down by two I thought that was it.

Now with *all* the momentum on their side, can they close the deal?  Or will the pressure get to 'em?  We'll see in a few hours.


----------



## LordStanley

Kerad said:


> You also picked Ottawa to beat the Penguins.  .



Thats only because I WANTED Ottawa to beat the Pens  

I knew who was going to win that series... I just wasnt going to admit it


----------



## Kerad

LordStanley said:


> Thats only because I WANTED Ottawa to beat the Pens
> 
> I knew who was going to win that series... I just wasnt going to admit it



Ohhh...okay.  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.  I guess I won't bring up Philly's diving penalty from last night, then.



Oooops....sorry!  


Game 7s...can't beat 'em!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Good...*



Kerad said:


> Ohhh...okay.  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.  I guess I won't bring up Philly's diving penalty from last night, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooops....sorry!
> 
> 
> Game 7s...can't beat 'em!



...hockey is the most exciting team sport in the world, by far. Game 7's are as good as hockey gets. I knew I was hooked back in last week in game 3, I think it was. Calmly sitting in a bar with my daughter, enjoying dinner and the game and BAM, Ovie blew that open net and the Flyer's went on to win. I about came out of my seat and slammed my hand on the bar. 

Exciting stuff.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> ...hockey is the most exciting team sport in the world, by far. Game 7's are as good as hockey gets. I knew I was hooked back in last week in game 3, I think it was. Calmly sitting in a bar with my daughter, enjoying dinner and the game and BAM, Ovie blew that open net and the Flyer's went on to win. I about came out of my seat and slammed my hand on the bar.
> 
> Exciting stuff.



Ever been to a game?

It should be a must-do on everyone's life-list.    I can honestly say I cannot think of a better, more exciting, time I have had anywhere else off hand.  That includes doing things that risked life and limb


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yup...*



pcjohnnyb said:


> Ever been to a game?
> 
> It should be a must-do on everyone's life-list.    I can honestly say I cannot think of a better, more exciting, time I have had anywhere else off hand.  That includes doing things that risked life and limb



...several; all at Cap Center if that tells you anything.  One game was the year Dale Hunter did in the Flyer's in game 7. One of the early games in the series at home I went. In those days, the Caps sold out plenty of home games. It's just electric, the tension builds and builds and then a CLOSE chance and then, finally, KABOOM!!! 

Redskins games are slow boils, it builds gradually, not nearly as dramatic explosions.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> ...several; all at Cap Center if that tells you anything.  One game was the year Dale Hunter did in the Flyer's in game 7. One of the early games in the series at home I went. In those days, the Caps sold out plenty of home games. It's just electric, the tension builds and builds and then a CLOSE chance and then, finally, KABOOM!!!
> 
> Redskins games are slow boils, it builds gradually, not nearly as dramatic explosions.



never been to a football game, would like to try it sometime though. 

I have never been to a hockey game as loud as the final game of the regular season this year. Verizon Center (I still call it MCI center ) was nuts.  It was great to finally see a fan-base coming around (in my lifetime at least).  I think that last minute and a half of the regular season was even louder than when we won this past Saturday...I guarantee game 7 is going to be crazy.


----------



## Larry Gude

*If...*



pcjohnnyb said:


> ...I guarantee game 7 is going to be crazy.



...it's a tight game, it will be. You going? Enjoy!


----------



## wxtornado

Have you all seen this image yet?

http://www.concretepond.com/images/AO_logo.jpg


----------



## Larry Gude

*That's...*



wxtornado said:


> Have you all seen this image yet?
> 
> http://www.concretepond.com/images/AO_logo.jpg



...retarded and I find it offensive. I want it banned. Now.


----------



## wxtornado

Larry Gude said:


> ...retarded and I find it offensive. I want it banned. Now.



Agree, sorta - I'm no fan of El Che, but this is pretty cool


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> ...it's a tight game, it will be. You going? Enjoy!



I wish.  If I lived close enough I totally would, but an hour and a half minimum trip just won't do on a tuesday night...especially seeing as I'll be lucky to catch 2/3 of the game because of my statistics exam


----------



## Kerad

Larry Gude said:


> ...hockey is the most exciting team sport in the world, by far. Game 7's are as good as hockey gets. I knew I was hooked back in last week in game 3, I think it was. Calmly sitting in a bar with my daughter, enjoying dinner and the game and BAM, Ovie blew that open net and the Flyer's went on to win. I about came out of my seat and slammed my hand on the bar.
> 
> Exciting stuff.






While all sports have contrasting moments of excitement and despair, there is no other sport that has so many of them alternating back and forth at such a feverish pace.  The see-sawing of emotions is ridiculously nerve racking/breathtaking.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I think...*



Kerad said:


> While all sports have contrasting moments of excitement and despair, there is no other sport that has so many of them alternating back and forth at such a feverish pace.  The see-sawing of emotions is ridiculously nerve racking/breathtaking.



...a huge part of it is that the action doesn't stop nearly as much as everything else.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

pcjohnnyb said:


> never been to a football game, would like to try it sometime though.
> 
> I have never been to a hockey game as loud as the final game of the regular season this year. Verizon Center (I still call it MCI center ) was nuts. It was great to finally see a fan-base coming around (in my lifetime at least). I think that last minute and a half of the regular season was even louder than when we won this past Saturday...I guarantee game 7 is going to be crazy.


Going to a football game was just  to me. Whoopie.

Hockey, basketball, baseball, auto racing are MUCH MORE thrilling live and in person than football imo.

The area high school football games are much better to see in person than a Redskins game.


----------



## Kerad

Larry Gude said:


> ...a huge part of it is that the action doesn't stop nearly as much as everything else.



This is true, as well...there is a continuous shift from offense to defense.  1 second you're out of your seat as you see the open net your D-man is shooting for...only to see the puck clank off the post.

8 seconds after that you're cursing mad because the opponent converted the ensuing 2-on-1 off your shortside post.


----------



## Fugazi

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Going to a football game was just  to me. Whoopie.
> 
> Hockey, basketball, baseball, auto racing are MUCH MORE thrilling live and in person than football imo.
> 
> The area high school football games are much better to see in person than a Redskins game.



You are crazy....Pro Football is by far more exciting live than baseball or stupid cars going in a circle. The problem is you are watching the Deadskins!!!


----------



## Kerad

Fugazi said:


> You are crazy....Pro Football is by far more exciting live than baseball or stupid cars going in a circle. ...





Baseball's so "exciting" they had to schedule in a designated time so the fans could get up and stretch.     



Anyways, good luck to the Caps tonight!  A win awards them a trip to Pittsburgh...where the hosts are rested *and* restless.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Fugazi said:


> You are crazy....Pro Football is by far more exciting live than baseball or *stupid cars going in a circle*. The problem is you are watching the Deadskins!!!




I'd go to a race over a football game ANY DAY of the week.


----------



## Fugazi

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'd go to a race over a football game ANY DAY of the week.



Even a playoff game or Super Bowl?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'm getting...*

...stoked!!!!! Three hours to game time!!!! 

Go to the bar? Home on the big screen????


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> ...stoked!!!!! Three hours to game time!!!!
> 
> Go to the bar? Home on the big screen????



How nice is your screen?  Now i'm deciding between my home screen and yours


----------



## Larry Gude

*47"*



pcjohnnyb said:


> How nice is your screen?  Now i'm deciding between my home screen and yours



1080p 

Thing is, the one at Glory Days is about 15 feet by 15 feet  and they have some pretty good Philly cheese steaks


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Larry Gude said:


> 1080p
> 
> Thing is, the one at Glory Days is about 15 feet by 15 feet  and they have some pretty good Philly cheese steaks





You win.  See you at 7?  

jokes...especially seeing as I am going to have to rush to get through this stat test first ...couldn't have picked a worse night for it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Time to head home. (well, to my stat test lol)  

Go CAPS!!

Everyone say it with me now....

C-A-P-S Caps Caps Caps.

2 hours till puck drop 

Have a great evening yall. (hopefully it turns out well )


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Fugazi said:


> Even a playoff game or Super Bowl?


Yep.

You may dream of going to the Super Bowl.  I want to go to the Daytona 500 and the Indianapolis 500!


----------



## otter

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Yep.
> 
> You may dream of going to the Super Bowl.  I want to go to the Daytona 500 and the Indianapolis 500!



No more posting from you now, andy, go away til the game is over.


----------



## FromTexas

1...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE




----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

otter said:


> No more posting from you now, andy, go away til the game is over.



 2 thumbs up, get lost Andy till about 10pm.


----------



## otter

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


>



Nationwide tix at Richmond were 60..now they are 65 for you.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> 2 thumbs up, get lost Andy till about 10pm.


 
Am I the Capitals Curse or something?


----------



## otter

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Am I the Capitals Curse or something?



70.00


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Am I the Capitals Curse or something?



Quiet Andy go away, go to the SUNDAY SUNDAY thread or the politics.  Just go away


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

This game is getting out of hand, got to stop these penalites.


----------



## Kerad

Hartnall's the biggest diver cheesebag I've ever seen.

He gets mashed against the boards...and lays there motionless for a few seconds.  then he realizes there's no call coming, he miraculously bounces up and takes a pass for a shot on goal.


Flyers fans should be ashamed of their diving Cryers.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Overdrive!


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Overdrive!



You must be in the wrong thread.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OH Boy  We need the ghost of Dale Hunter to appear tonight.
 Im at work and Ive finished my work for tonight, can leave at anytime but now we are in OT and Im not leaving the TV to listen on the car radio.

 GO CAPS  Lets win quickly in OT.


----------



## Kerad

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> OH Boy  We need the ghost of Dale Hunter to appear tonight.
> Im at work and Ive finished my work for tonight, can leave at anytime but now we are in OT and Im not leaving the TV to listen on the car radio.
> 
> GO CAPS  Lets win quickly in OT.



Most OT's get solved within 5 minutes.

But if that doesn't happen...it could be hours.


----------



## southern bell

GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!

OT FOR OVIE!!!!!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kerad said:


> Most OT's get solved within 5 minutes.
> 
> But if that doesn't happen...it could be hours.



Yeah I remember many overtimes in the playoffs in the Caps past, what was it 4 or 7 OT's finished like 130am in the morning.  Watched the whole thing.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

southern bell said:


> GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OT FOR OVIE!!!!!!!



 I kind of kind smell a OVIE SCORE


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Damn!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I kind of kind smell a OVIE SCORE



Next Year.


----------



## Nupe2

Damn!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nupe2 said:


> Damn!



DOUBLE DAMN


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Great series CAPS FANS.  TEE TIME 9:00am???


----------



## Kerad

But...but...but....


The NHL and Gary Bettman had a conspiracy to let the Penguins and Capitals win.


but...but ...but...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps had a great year, this playoff series will just make them stronger in the years too come, great growing experience for the young ones.

 GREAT YEAR CAPS  THANK YOU


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> Great series CAPS FANS. TEE TIME 9:00am???


Back to racing for me.  No need for me to watch the remainder of the season.

Cryers can't beat Pittsburgh.  Since my teams and drivers all seem to keep  losing when it counts, I'm going to take my curse and go cheer for the Cryers.


----------



## cattitude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps had a great year, this playoff series will just make them stronger in the years too come, great growing experience for the young ones.
> 
> GREAT YEAR CAPS  THANK YOU



  Good years to come.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Peter Forsberg said:


> Great series CAPS FANS.  TEE TIME 9:00am???





 GO HABS


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> But...but...but....
> 
> 
> The NHL and Gary Bettman had a conspiracy to let the Penguins and Capitals win.
> 
> 
> but...but ...but...


 


I heard that one too.



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps had a great year, this playoff series will just make them stronger in the years too come, great growing experience for the young ones.
> 
> GREAT YEAR CAPS THANK YOU


 
 Ovie's a beast.  They did what they needed to.  Unfortanently, they commited a stupid penalty.  I said it was over right there.

Back to NBC-MySpace Decision 2008 on MSNBC.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Back to racing for me.  No need for me to watch the remainder of the season.
> 
> Cryers can't beat Pittsburgh.  Since my teams and drivers all seem to keep  losing when it counts, I'm going to take my curse and go cheer for the Cryers.


We don't play Pitt if you were any kind of a fan you would know this. Jumpoff your bandwagon.


----------



## Kerad

Caps fans are sad now..but once you have a few days to get over it, you should be proud of how your team played ever since Boudreau (sp?) got on board.

And ESPECIALLY proud of how they battled back form a 1-3 deficit to send it to Game 7 +.


Well done, Caps.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Peter Forsberg said:


> We don't play Pitt if you were any kind of a fan you would know this. Jumpoff your bandwagon.


Well, I'm taking my 2-year long sports curse and jumping on the Cryers bandwagon now. 

Here, let me tell you what my teams have done.

Jacksonville lost to New England.
Kevin Harvick has not won in over 40 races.
Mark Martin has not won in over 70 races.
Dale Earnhardt, Jr. hasn't won in over 60 races.
Redskins lost to Seattle.
Caps lost to Cyers.
Alli Owens has DNF'd in every race this year.

Looks like, no matter who you play, the odds are stacked up against you with me riding on your bandwagon (until you lose!). 

I've learned, always cheer for the guy you want to lose.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kerad said:


> Caps fans are sad now..but once you have a few days to get over it, you should be proud of how your team played ever since Boudreau (sp?) got on board.
> 
> And ESPECIALLY proud of how they battled back form a 1-3 deficit to send it to Game 7 +.
> 
> 
> Well done, Caps.


They did well.  At least you don't call them the Crapitals anymore. 



We'll go farther next year.  Don't forget how, in December and January, it was "impossible" for us to make it into the playoffs.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> GO HABS


 As worn out as the Flyers it's gonna be rough series.


----------



## otter

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Well, I'm taking my 2-year long sports curse and jumping on the Cryers bandwagon now.
> 
> Here, let me tell you what my teams have done.
> 
> Jacksonville lost to New England.
> Kevin Harvick has not won in over 40 races.
> Mark Martin has not won in over 70 races.
> Dale Earnhardt, Jr. hasn't won in over 60 races.
> Redskins lost to Seattle.
> Caps lost to Cyers.
> Alli Owens has DNF'd in every race this year.
> 
> Looks like, no matter who you play, the odds are stacked up against you with me riding on your bandwagon (until you lose!).
> 
> I've learned, always cheer for the guy you want to lose.



You forgot Andy DNF'ed in the bidding for Richmond Nationwide Tix.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> ...


Oh, oops.  I forgot about Danica winning.  

Still, your team's cursed now.  You've got the Curse of Andy!


----------



## Kerad

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> They did well.  At least you don't call them the Crapitals anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll go farther next year.  Don't forget how, in December and January, it was "impossible" for us to make it into the playoffs.




I'll still call them the Craps when they play Pittsburgh and Carolina next year.  But the've earned my respect...no doubt.   

They're on the way up.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

otter said:


> You forgot Andy DNF'ed in the bidding for Richmond Nationwide Tix.


I didn't know my curse was going to bite the Caps. 

Oh well, go Flyers.  :curseofandystrikesback:


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Kerad said:


> I'll still call them the Craps when they play Pittsburgh and Carolina next year.  But the've earned my respect...no doubt.
> 
> They're on the way up.


 Yep they might even fill the verizon center half way with Caps fans now.


----------



## LordStanley

Nuff said


----------



## Kerad

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yep they might even fill the verizon center half way with Caps fans now.



Once they're in playoff contention...


----------



## SMYFFL

You got to love the CAPS media. Crying that the game was "Taken" from them because of the calls/No calls. Playing the video frame by frame with the questionable goalie  interference, shows that  he did not intentionally interfere with Huet. Than in overtime, the flyers SHOULD have had a 2 on 1 if the CAPS don't trip the first time. Then the second time, they DO call it and thats  wrong????  At least the CAPS  players  post-game interviews agree  that it wasn't  wrongly  taken from them.. But damn CSN media is acting as though there was a crime committed.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

SMYFFL said:


> You got to love the CAPS media. Crying that the game was "Taken" from them because of the calls/No calls. Playing the video frame by frame with the questionable goalie interference, shows that he did not intentionally interfere with Huet. Than in overtime, the flyers SHOULD have had a 2 on 1 if the CAPS don't trip the first time. Then the second time, they DO call it and thats wrong???? At least the CAPS players post-game interviews agree that it wasn't wrongly taken from them.. But damn CSN media is acting as though there was a crime committed.


I don't know about tonight, but there was a case a few weeks ago where the refs BLATANTLY showed their favoritism towards the Cryers with that  goalie interference call.

The refs sucked all series long.  They didn't seem to see it when the Flyers committed penalties - and I thought I saw a few trips there by the Cryers in OT and ignored it since it's "playoff hockey" and they don't call that.  Glad CSN saw 'em as well.


----------



## Kerad

The Caps didn't lose this game/series due to the refs....nor would the Cryers have lost it due to them...if they lost.

Teams lose because they are either out manned, out played, out coached, or out thought.

Adapt and overcome.  Or don't.


----------



## LordStanley

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I don't know about tonight, but there was a case a few weeks ago where the refs BLATANTLY showed their favoritism towards the Cryers with that  goalie interference call.
> 
> The refs sucked all series long.  They didn't seem to see it when the Flyers committed penalties - and I thought I saw a few trips there by the Cryers in OT and ignored it since it's "playoff hockey" and they don't call that.  Glad CSN saw 'em as well.



BULL SH!T!!!!!!  If you think the Refs showed favoritism towards the flyers, you need to pull your head out of your ass.  The Caps got away with way more than the flyers did the whole series and in tonights game. 

I do agree that the refs lost control, didnt call what mattered and called penalties over nothing...  

However both teams had ample chances to capitalize on the power play and neither team did.  BUT.......  When they did, it meant the Game!

Nice showing of sore loosers at the end of the game, when the Craps fans where throwing trash on the flyers and they celebrated on the ice!  And i thought philly fans were bad.


----------



## otter

SMYFFL said:


> You got to love the CAPS media. Crying that the game was "Taken" from them because of the calls/No calls. Playing the video frame by frame with the questionable goalie  interference, shows that  he did not intentionally interfere with Huet. Than in overtime, the flyers SHOULD have had a 2 on 1 if the CAPS don't trip the first time. Then the second time, they DO call it and thats  wrong????  At least the CAPS  players  post-game interviews agree  that it wasn't  wrongly  taken from them.. But damn CSN media is acting as though there was a crime committed.



:dolt: and the same thing wouldn't have happened in Philly if the positions were reversed?? You lose and the media blows every little thing out of proportion, are you that stupid that you don't see that?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> They did well.  At least you don't call them the Crapitals anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll go farther next year.  Don't forget how, in December and January, it was "impossible" for us to make it into the playoffs.


I don't need to Milburn will.


----------



## Larry Gude

*That...*



LordStanley said:


> Nice showing of sore loosers at the end of the game, when the Craps fans where throwing trash on the flyers and they celebrated on the ice!  And i thought philly fans were bad.



...was disheartening and low class. I hope Leonsis uses video to hunt down perps and takes their tickets.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LordStanley said:


> BULL SH!T!!!!!! If you think the Refs showed favoritism towards the flyers, you need to pull your head out of your ass. The Caps got away with way more than the flyers did the whole series and in tonights game.
> 
> I do agree that the refs lost control, didnt call what mattered and called penalties over nothing...
> 
> However both teams had ample chances to capitalize on the power play and neither team did. BUT....... When they did, it meant the Game!
> 
> Nice showing of sore loosers at the end of the game, when the Craps fans where throwing trash on the flyers and they celebrated on the ice! And i thought philly fans were bad.




Yep, Goalie Interference.  That's right, they showed favoritism towards the Caps.  Even you must know the call at the end of game 4 was


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Whatcha gunna do I supposed :shrug:

It was a heartbreaker.  The Caps gave it their all and just came up a bit short.  We can whine all day about the refs, but when it comes down to it, you can't change what happend so why bother?  It was a great series.

The only thing left to say is....





GO MONTREAL!  KICK THEIR ASS!


----------



## LordStanley

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Yep, Goalie Interference.  That's right, they showed favoritism towards the Caps.  Even you must know the call at the end of game 4 was



Or the countless hooks the caps made, the nasty boarding non call that left hartnell on the ice last game.  the trips.  the slashes, the interference non calls of the caps.  

I can keep going on and on.  the Caps got away with a lot of ####.  Oh and that Victor Kozlov goalie interference penalty didnt result in a goal winning the game.  your second too many men on the ice did!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LordStanley said:


> Or the countless hooks the caps made, the nasty boarding non call that left hartnell on the ice last game.  the trips.  the slashes, the interference non calls of the caps.
> 
> I can keep going on and on.  the Caps got away with a lot of ####.  Oh and that Victor Kozlov goalie interference penalty didnt result in a goal winning the game.  your second too many men on the ice did!



You are so full of ####. 

Anyone who was non-objective would agree that the Flyers got away with MUCH more than the Caps.  It isn't even comparable :shrug: (and that isn't counting things that were whined about unnecessarily, like the "goalie interference" in game 7.  That was just bad luck for the Caps :shrug: GRANTED...it really did piss me off when they showed the goal that got washed off from a Tampa game when something WAYYY less than the incident in game 7 happened.  But it is history now.)


----------



## Peter Forsberg

pcjohnnyb said:


> You are so full of ####.
> 
> Anyone who was non-objective would agree that the Flyers got away with MUCH more than the Caps.  It isn't even comparable :shrug: (and that isn't counting things that were whined about unnecessarily, like the "goalie interference" in game 7.  That was just bad luck for the Caps :shrug: GRANTED...it really did piss me off when they showed the goal that got washed off from a Tampa game when something WAYYY less than the incident in game 7 happened.  But it is history now.)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Peter Forsberg said:


>





We'll see who's crying when yall lose to the Canadiens, who have GOD KNOWS WHAT as a mascot


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> You are so full of ####.
> 
> Anyone who was non-objective would agree that the Flyers got away with MUCH more than the Caps.  It isn't even comparable :shrug: (and that isn't counting things that were whined about unnecessarily, like the "goalie interference" in game 7.  That was just bad luck for the Caps :shrug: GRANTED...it really did piss me off when they showed the goal that got washed off from a Tampa game when something WAYYY less than the incident in game 7 happened.  But it is history now.)



  

Heres a non-objective opinion! 

Melrose: Tuesday's Stanley Cup Playoff Recap - ESPN Video


----------



## Larry Gude

*The better...*

...team won in game 7 in over time. End of story. 

Woulda, coulda, shoulda. 

Congrats, Flyers.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> Heres a non-objective opinion!
> 
> Melrose: Tuesday's Stanley Cup Playoff Recap - ESPN Video


I like that video alot.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LordStanley said:


> Heres a non-objective opinion!
> 
> Melrose: Tuesday's Stanley Cup Playoff Recap - ESPN Video





Peter Forsberg said:


> I like that video alot.



I don't understand what that had to do with what I said...


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't understand what that had to do with what I said...



you wanted a non objective view of the "bad calls and non calls"  

I gave you one!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LordStanley said:


> you wanted a non objective view of the "bad calls and non calls"
> 
> I gave you one!



No.. you didn't. 

You gave me an opinion which was on calls that I agreed with...

I said that it was the right call having a no-call on the "goalie-interference" and that it was the right move to call the tripping penalty in OT :shrug:

I was saying that overall, in the series (and even in that 7th game), Philly simply got away with more cheap shots and got non-calls where when Washington would do something minor in comparison, got a penalty.


That is my opinion.  Do you have a non-biased video to the contrary, stating that Washington got away with more things that should have been penalties?


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> You are so full of ####.
> 
> Anyone who was non-objective would agree that the Flyers got away with MUCH more than the Caps.  It isn't even comparable :shrug: (and that isn't counting things that were whined about unnecessarily, like the "goalie interference" in game 7.  That was just bad luck for the Caps :shrug: GRANTED...it really did piss me off when they showed the goal that got washed off from a Tampa game when something WAYYY less than the incident in game 7 happened.  But it is history now.)







pcjohnnyb said:


> No.. you didn't.
> 
> You gave me an opinion which was on calls that I agreed with...
> 
> I said that it was the right call having a no-call on the "goalie-interference" and that it was the right move to call the tripping penalty in OT :shrug:
> 
> I was saying that overall, in the series (and even in that 7th game), Philly simply got away with more cheap shots and got non-calls where when Washington would do something minor in comparison, got a penalty.
> 
> 
> That is my opinion.  Do you have a non-biased video to the contrary, stating that Washington got away with more things that should have been penalties?



I still cant find where you agreed with the non goalie interference call....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LordStanley said:


> I still cant find where you agreed with the non goalie interference call....





> and that isn't counting things that were whined about *unnecessarily*, like the "goalie interference" in game 7. *That was just bad luck for the Caps*  GRANTED...it really did piss me off when they showed the goal that got washed off from a Tampa game when something WAYYY less than the incident in game 7 happened. But it is history now.)



bolded.

Sorry I didn't just flat-out say it...I know that you Philly supporters need everything spelled out nice and slow for ya 

roflmao: I can't actually remember if you're a philly fan, I just wanted to say that )


----------



## LordStanley

pcjohnnyb said:


> bolded.
> 
> Sorry I didn't just flat-out say it...I know that you Philly supporters need everything spelled out nice and slow for ya
> 
> roflmao: I can't actually remember if you're a philly fan, I just wanted to say that )



Sorry, I didnt realize this was written in Da Vinci's Code.  Makes sense now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I hope Montreal, can control the Flyers, the Flyers will do the same thing to them that they did to the Caps.  The Habs are the youngest team in the league they will go after them like they did Ovie,Backstrom , Semin and Green, they also have a rookie goaltender, and they will take runs at him like they did Huet.

 GO HABS


----------



## LordStanley

YouTube - Jeff Carter Gets Hit with Beer Bottle


after watching it again, the camera caught the face of the caps fan as he picked up the bottle!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I hope Montreal, can control the Flyers, the Flyers will do the same thing to them that they did to the Caps.  The Habs are the youngest team in the league they will go after them like they did Ovie,Backstrom , Semin and Green, they also have a rookie goaltender, and they will take runs at him like they did Huet.
> 
> GO HABS


 Par4 5th hole goodluck!!!


----------

